# The Joseph Parker express - Parker vs Takam May 21st



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

New Zealand heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker has postponed his return to the United States as passport problems now threaten to compromise his sparring camp in Las Vegas ahead of his next fight.

The 22-year-old was due to fly out of Auckland tonight to round of his training at his American base before transferring to the east coast for his fight with American Keith Thompson in Pennsylvania on Sunday week.

Parker has had his working visa approved but has yet to have his passport returned by the American consulate as a global US immigration computer glitch delays proceedings.

Parker and trainer Kevin Barry are hopeful of flying out tomorrow but have been given no guarantees.

Time has almost run out to get him into camp in Las Vegas because Parker is scheduled to be in Philadelphia on Monday for promotional activities.

The may have to head directly to Philadelphia and round off his training there.

Parker has been training in Auckland since beating American Brian Minto in his last fight on July 6 but Barry has been eager to get to back to Vegas where he has a stable of quality sparring partners for Parker to work with.

The hiccup hasn't helped preparations for an opponent they know little about for a scheduled six-rounder.

Thompson is the sparring partner of unbeaten American contender Deontay Wilder who has won all 31 of his fights by knockout and is maneuvering for a world title shot with Wladimir Klitschko.

Top New Zealand light-heavyweight Robert Berridge is also on the card at the Sands Casino in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania. He fights unbeaten Russian champion Vasily Lepikhim.

Berridge leaves for the United States on Friday.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/10323388/Joseph-Parker-still-sweating-on-passport-problem


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I really like Parker, and think he has a good chance of making it at least to the top 5. 

However, I'll say it again:



Parker had better not be looking past Keith Thompson. This guy hasn't faced anyone of significance, but he doesn't look bad at all. Powerful, aggressive, and with decent skills. Check out his Youtube videos.

Parker should win, if his mind is focused & he fights smart, but this is going to be a FIGHT. He'd better bring his A-game.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I really like Parker, and think he has a good chance of making it at least to the top 5.
> 
> However, I'll say it again:
> 
> ...


All agreed, however the bout is looking like it's in jepordy due to his passport issues. Hopefully it goes ahead easy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> All agreed, however the bout is looking like it's in jepordy due to his passport issues. Hopefully it goes ahead easy.


I wouldn'tbe surprised if they're pulling a "Fury" : They decided to take a closer look at Thompson, came to their senses, and said "WTF were we THINKING?" The passport thing could just be a BS excuse.

Well, let's hope not. I'm DYING to see Parker really tested, and this fight would be it.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Parker is legit.... He's already beaten respectable fighters, and he's facing iron chinned Sherman Williams this fall, very impressed with this kid,


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Kiwi boxer Joseph Parker got more than he bargained for when he visited the grave of heavyweight legend Joe Frazier in Philadelphia today.

In a spooky coincidence the grave site adjacent to the American great's at the Ivy Hill cemetery bore the name Joseph Parker, 1828-1890.

"Wow, it just shows that the family name is rubbing shoulders with champions," Parker said.

It was a light moment to a sombre experience with Parker and Kiwi light-heavyweight Robbie Berridge full of respect as they signed a glove on behalf of New Zealand fighters and placed it at the impressive grave of Frazier who died from liver cancer in November 2011.

The resting place of "Smokin' Joe" features a virtual life-size picture of him wearing his 1964 Olympic gold medal and the world heavyweight belt he earned in 1970 as undisputed champion.

He followed that up a year later by being the first man to beat Muhammad Ali in what became a fascinating and bitter rivalry.

Frazier lost to only two fighters - Ali and George Foreman - in a 37-fight career that was played out in a truly heavyweight era of the sport.

"It was humbling to visit the grave site of Joe Frazier, a hall of famer. I certainly never thought I'd visit the grave of the first man to beat Muhammad Ali," Parker said as his own young career starts to gather momentum.

"It's definitely inspiring to see that plaque and the picture on his grave. Reading that ... his world titles, it's definitely something I want to achieve. It's motivation."

Parker and Berridge had driven an hour-and-a-half from their hotel on the outskirts of the Philadelphia to pay homage to Frazier. They later visited the gym Frazier owned for his own training and to help the youth of the city.

The building still bears his name but the ground floor is now a furniture shop with his treasures hidden away from public viewing upstairs.

Parker, who enjoys the rich history of his sport, said there was no surprise about Frazier's success from what he had viewed of his fights on YouTube.

"He had that brawler-type style, mostly coming in at his opponent because he wasn't that tall. He'd bob and weave. Those guys are hard to fight because of the pressure they bring."

Berridge liked reading about Frazier's signature left hook on the plaque. It's a weapon Berridge has developed himself in taking his WBO ranking to No 9.

That lofty ranking is at stake on Sunday (NZT) when Berridge meets unbeaten Russian champion Vasily Lepikhim on the same card as Parker who fights American Keith Thompson.

Both fights are being televised in the United States and New Zealand.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/10353115/Boxer-Joseph-Parker-has-spooky-moment


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

[IMG=http://s4.postimg.org/u6yqlruyx/Parker_Barry.jpg]



Plans are in place to have Kiwi heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker fight a world top 10 opponent in New Zealand before the end of the year.

The bout was likely to headline the next edition of the Fight for Life extravaganza.

It was almost certain to be held outside of Auckland in December.

Parker's promoter, Duco Events, expected criticism as it continued to push its prized fighter, but made no apologies.

Parker has risen to every challenge in a blossoming nine-fight professional career that had raised him to a WBO ranking of 15.

Parker has no problem with his demanding schedule.

"I'm comfortable. I have a great team, and before they tick off on anything they discuss it with me and [trainer] Kevin Barry," he said.

"I'm excited with the steps we are taking.

"I know we are moving fast, but to keep getting better you have to keep fighting and learning in the ring. That's how you learn your craft."

Duco was not putting an opponent's name in the public arena yet, but it would be Parker's fifth fight this year and his fourth in six months.

He would fight little-known American Keith Thompson in Bethlehem, on the outskirts of Philadelphia, on Sunday.

He would then put his WBA Oriental and PABA titles on the line against Bermuda's durable Sherman Williams in Auckland on October 16.

But December loomed as his biggest test to-date and a crucial step in the ambitious plans to snare Parker a world title fight by the end of next year.

Duco boss Dean Lonergan said a win in December could elevate Parker into the WBO's top five and start to give the camp real bargaining power.

"It was always the plan to fight Joe at least five or six times this year," he said.

"We think he's capable of a lot more than what most other people think he is capable of.

"We are definitely looking to fight someone in the top 10 before Christmas. There are a number of guys we think we should be targeting, so we are doing that right now.

"People criticised us, saying that Brian Minto was a step too far [Parker won], but it's not just a decision by me or [Duco partner] David Higgins.

"We take into account what our matchmaker, Stuart Duncan, has to say and most importantly what Kevin Barry has to say.

"At the end of the day, he knows exactly where Joseph is at and we have passed a couple of names by Kev and he says, 'Yeah, I like it', so it's now a case of us going to get it."

Duco has long chased unbeaten Australian Lucas Brown, who was ranked seventh by the IBF and eighth by the WBC, but Browne has priced himself out of Duco's range.

"He's too scared to fight us," Lonergan said.

"He's a big, fat, slow slug who we'd love to knock out.

"We think he's a pretender who shouldn't be near the rankings."

Parker said there was no danger of getting too far ahead of himself.

He was focused on Thompson and realised the importance of a good result on Sunday as he debuted on American television.

Parker said beating Minto had given him huge self-belief, especially since Minto had demolished Shane Cameron, a Kiwi fighter Parker had looked up to.

"Minto was a tough dude who knew a lot of tricks," he said.

"It gave me confidence in myself and what I can do in the ring, and confidence that if we put in the hard work and follow the plan, everything can fall into place.

"The highlight was executing the game plan."

Parker's Philadelphia buildup yesterday included a visit to the grave of former world heavyweight champion Joe Frazier.

"It was humbling to visit the grave site of Joe Frazier, a hall of famer," Parker said.

"I certainly never thought I'd visit the grave of the first man to beat Muhammad Ali.

"It's definitely inspiring to see that plaque and the picture on his grave. Reading that ... his world titles, it's definitely something I want to achieve. It's motivation."

Parker was joined by Kiwi light-heavyweight Robbie Berridge, who would fight on the same card on Sunday.

Lonergan said the next Fight for Life was likely to again be a rugby v rugby league format, and he was pleased about plans to get "exciting" players involved.

- Duncan Johnstone travelled to the United States as a guest of Duco Events.

- Stuff

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/10354092/Joseph-Parker-targets-top-10-opponent


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

*Joseph Parker & Berridge Meet Larry Holmes - Money, fights and sex: 'get it while you can'*


From the importance of a good jab to the acceptance of sex before fighting - former world heavyweight champion Larry Holmes readily handed out advice to top New Zealand boxers Joseph Parker and Robbie Berridge today.

Holmes welcomed the two and their Kiwi entourage into his Champ's Corner bar and restaurant in Easton, on the outskirts of Philadelphia in the US.

A grandfatherly chat evolved into a long and casual dinner, surrounded by the memorabilia Holmes collected through 38 years of fighting including ruling the world from 1978-85.

Grounded at first, but warming to the eager attention he was receiving, the 64-year-old delivered some gold to the young Kiwis in technical and general terms.

They soaked it up ahead of their fights at the Sands Casino on Sunday night with Holmes enjoying their company so much, he said he would do "everything I can" to attend.

He also indicated a willingness to come to New Zealand, even possibly for December's Fight For Life event.

Holmes said the best fighting advice he could offer the Kiwis today was the need for an effective jab, a weapon he won universal acclaim for.

"You make them drunk with your jab, then you mug them," he said.

"You've got to flick that, you've got to whip it" he implored, holding his left hand close to his heart and then unleashing it with incredible speed.

Holmes became animated, rising from his chair to demonstrate hand work and footwork and correct techniques.

"Go out and kick arse ... when in doubt always stick that jab out. Keep your hands up, be fast, and be first. And don't be scared."

Parker said that jab advice alone was worth the trip to meet Holmes. Parker said his coach Kevin Barry had rated Holmes' jab as the best in the business and the one to model his own on.

"I've watched a lot of his fights and he has got the best jab. Kevin has told me a lot about it. We always talked about Larry and how fast and effective his jab was.

"I think this shows me that Kev is teaching me the right things. Champions do it and now I'm starting to do it myself. His speed with his jab was the best.

"That was just amazing he took the time out to see us. It's an honour to actually meet the guy I've talked about. He knows everything there is about boxing.

"Dedication, hard work and money - he is money driven, it's get it while you can. If he comes along (to Sunday's fight) that would be amazing. I'll have to put on a good performance."

Holmes raised some eyebrows and some laughs when he readily aired the topic of sex ahead of fighting.

"If you want sex, go get it," he smiled. "It will help you relax ... even the night before a fight. I did it."

Holmes said the relaxation was a crucial ingredient as well as wise training.

"Be dedicated. Hard work aint that easy but it's fair. But don't leave it all on the roads running or in the gym," Holmes said, emphasising inside the ropes was the place to excel.

Holmes also had some valuable offerings on longevity. Sprightly and clearly sound of mind despite his long time in the game, he said the key was not getting hit.

"Don't take the shots. Go in and do your thing and then get out of range.

"Some boxers can't talk because they got hit too much," he said noting the physical decline of fellow great Muhammad Ali as an example.

Holmes said boxing was a tough game and that deserved reward. Money was clearly a motivator for him - and still was.

"It's all about the money. If you can't get the money, don't do it. I could make you a champion," he told rising heavyweight star Parker.

"Where's a contract? I'm like [promoter] Don King, I could steal you," he joked.

Holmes, with all the confidence of a man who defended his heavyweight title a staggering 20 times, told Parker's father Dempsey: "the smartest thing you did is you brought him here to see me."

Holmes liked the look of Parker, especially his height.

"He's a big guy. He has the opportunity. Saturday night I'll see what he can do. He's still young and you don't learn overnight. He seems to have good support from people with goodness in their hearts," Holmes said of the 22-year-old.

Holmes believed the heavyweight division was "wide open" as Parker starts to stake his claim, having lifted to No 15 on the WBO rankings inside two years.

Holmes had little time for the current fighters, questioning the abilities of the Klitschko brothers Wladimir and Vitali, and also criticising them for hiding behind pay-per-view walls that denied the public the enjoyment of seeing world champions.

"How do I know about people we don't see?" he asked. "They're nice guys, I've met them. But I don't know about them because they don't fight here (in the United States)."

As for Klitchkos' intimidating size, Holmes scoffed: "You hit them right, they will fall."

He believed the lack of American talent at the top of the heavyweight ranks and other divisions was through "a lack of desire".

Holmes' long-time friend and adviser, Jim Blasco, helped arrange today's meeting and said Parker and Berridge should feel honoured for the way he opened up to them.

"That's advice you can't buy. Larry doesn't give actual hitting advice to many people," Blasco said.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/10358936/Money-fights-and-sex-get-it-while-you-can


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> *I wouldn't be surprised if they're pulling a "Fury" *: They decided to take a closer look at Thompson, came to their senses, and said "WTF were we THINKING?" The passport thing could just be a BS excuse.
> 
> Well, let's hope not. I'm DYING to see Parker really tested, and this fight would be it.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...age-before-postponed-bout-says-his-uncle.html


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...age-before-postponed-bout-says-his-uncle.html


Except Fury's wife's miscarriage happened a while ago. Certainly BEFORE he agreed to fight Ustinov. Plus, you know, shit happens. Buster Douglas' mother passed away just before he fought & dismantled Mike Tyson.

After all his talk, dissing other fighters for pulling out, Fury can never crawl out of the hole he dug.

Fury has punched himself in the face, twice.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Parker and Larry Holmes


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Parker Training vid


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know how many hours from now roughly the ring-walks to his fight are?


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Parker looks to be the goods... Another a year or so before making the leap maybe, no need to rush him. He's beating respectable opposition thus far though, 10 fights in and his resume is already comparable to Wilders.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Parker got his KO tonight.

I couldn't find it live, and not yet on YooTooob. Dying to see it as Thompson was actually a very respectable opponent.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm on my phone if someone could embed...






first kd was sick. Good skills from Parker through the fight


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Been saying this for a while now, can see Parker being the man to beat in 2 years time.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, Parker keeps getting better. 

He was really patient, as always, but also more careful / better balanced than we've previously seen. 

- And Thompson was no pushover, he showed good poise & defensive movement in there. Decent offense, too. Parker didn't get frustrated or do anything dumb (flaws we've seen in him before) so this was really impressive.


I hope they don't rush him, though. I don't think he's quite ready for primetime.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Men that big dont usually attack the body like that.

Baby Joseph got caught very clean and it didnt seem to phase him. I hope he has some Samoan granite


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> Men that big dont usually attack the body like that.
> 
> Baby Joseph got caught very clean and it didnt seem to phase him. I hope he has some Samoan granite


Looks really light on his feet as well compared to AJ


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Joseph Parker's handlers will have a special interest in today's main event in Philadelphia as they plot a way forward for the fast-moving Kiwi heavyweight.

Parker and fellow Kiwi Robbie Berridge appear on the undercard of a seven-fight promotion headlined by Ukrainian heavyweight Vyacheslav Glazkov against American Derric Rossy.

Unbeaten Glazkov, the IBF No 2, has been offered up as a potential opponent for Parker.

That comes from a blossoming relationship between Parker's handlers Duco Events and long-time American promoters Main Events who are the force behind today's card.

Glazkov is on Main Events' books and they'd be happy for him to enter the ring with Parker.

Duco are looking for a top 10 opponent for Parker to front December's Fight For Life, though it's unlikely to be Glazkov.

He might be a step too far for Parker right now though Duco boss David Higgins believes he could be worked into their plans for next year if things run smoothly.

Glazkov isn't a huge man and Parker, the WBO No 15, didn't shy away from the prospect of fighting him when he eyed him up at Friday's media session at the Sands Casino.

"It would come down to skills and we would certainly look at Glaskov as we move forward," Higgins said.

"It's another good sign for Joseph. We're certainly enjoying working with Main Events, they are good people."

Higgins and partner Dean Lonergan were continuing talks with Main Events boss Kathy Duva over the weekend.

Tomorrow they head to New York for meetings with American broadcasting giants HBO and Showtime.

Later in the week they switch coasts, for meetings with Oscar de la Hoya's Golden Boy Promotions and Michael King, the man behind King World Productions who launched the Oprah Winfrey show and is now pouring millions of dollars into boxing.

King, under the banner of King Sports, staged his first event at a converted plane hangar in Santa Monica in April, adding a Hollywood twist with actor Kevin Pollak hosting a show mixing comedy with five fights.

Steve Jones, guitarist for the British punk band Sex Pistols, played the American national anthem with electric guitar. Arnold Schwarzenegger, Sugar Ray Leonard, Thomas Hearns, Ray Mancini were amongst a celebrity-filled crowd.

King's fighters aren't top level but his aim is to put on well-matched bouts between boxers who will mature before viewers' eyes.

King recently said he was now dedicated to patiently changing the sport. 
King boxed as a youngster and is a lifelong fan of the sport. He has become disappointed at the decline in the American fighters, particularly heavyweights, and has even been helping the national amateur organisation with their preparations fro the Rio Olympics.

Duncan Johnstone travelled to the United States courtesy of Duco Events

- Sunday News
http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/10367788/Joseph-Parkers-handlers-eye-top-10-showdown


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like Joseph Parker needs a nickname.

_ Joseph Parker is rapidly making a name for himself in the heavyweight boxing ranks, but maybe it's time he got a new name.

You know, one of those monikers that sums up the person and the athlete, reflects their personality and abilities, and sounds good when being drawled out at high velocity by the ring announcer.

It's all part of the game of professional boxing.

Slugged the "American Invasion", Kiwi boxers Parker and Robbie Berridge were due to fight Sunday in Bethlehem, near Philadelphia in the US.

Berridge would enter the ring to the bellow of his appropriate nickname "The Butcher", but Parker would be announced as ... well, just exactly who he is - Joseph Parker.

Two years into a professional career that's netted him nine consecutive wins and earned him an exciting No 15 ranking with the WBO, no one has been able to attach a tag to Parker.

Not even Duco Promotions, his livewire backers known for some left-field moves in the sporting domain, especially the circus elements that came with boxing, have been reluctant to brand Parker.

A few people have had a go, but nothing has stuck. When he fought a low-rent bout against fellow Kiwi Brice Ritani-Coe in Irvine, California, just over a year ago, the ring announcer bellowed Joseph "Wild Child" Parker.

It didn't stick, thank goodness. Parker didn't like it, and nor should he.

Having no nickname was no reflection on the polite 22-year-old who has let his fast hands do the talking.

Others have loosely tried "Explosive Joseph", even "Jurassic Park-er", "Joe The Jury", and Joseph "The Power" Parker.

It got raised in a quiet chat after a visit to the grave of heavyweight legend Smokin' Joe Frazier.

There's no way Parker wants the Smokin' tag given the association it had with Frazier, one of the true greats of the sport.

"Smokin'" needs to be retired, something like the American franchises do with the shirt numbers of their greatest athletes who were no longer active.

Living up to the pressures of "Smokin" would be just too much.

But what about "Gentleman Joe". It wasn't entirely unique. There was a Gentleman Jim Corbett, an American who won the world heavyweight title way back in 1894 and was credited with changing prizefighting from a brawl into an art form, even labelled the father of modern boxing because of his scientific approach in a far more rudimentary era.

Jim, by all accounts, was a real nice guy. And they didn't come much nicer in New Zealand sport than Parker, the ever-obliging heavyweight with a soft touch to life outside the ring.

Consider this. A day after knocking out Brian Minto in Auckland last month, Parker rang up the veteran American and took him out to lunch just to show there were no hard feelings.

What's more, he presented Minto with a greenstone pendant as a long-serving reminder of their rivalry and Minto's growing appreciation of New Zealand.

That's a touch of class. That's a gentlemanly act - that's Gentleman Joe.

And just quietly, I've got a feeling he likes the tag.

Will it stick? Time will tell.

What nickname do you like for Joseph Parker? Share your ideas in comments below.

- Stuff_

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/10358087/Nickname-needed-for-rising-boxing-star-Parker


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

RICKY HATTON has stated that Kiwi hopeful Joseph Parker isn't even on Hatton Promotions' radar for Lucas "Big Daddy" Browne.

Parker defeated little known American Keith Thompson this weekend and has mentioned a showdown with Browne on numerous occasions.

But as Browne, who holds the Commonwealth, WBC EPBC and WBA Inter-continental crowns, is ranked highly by the three main world governing bodies and seemingly on the verge of a world title shot, the match-up is highly unlikely at present.

"I've heard Parker's team say Lucas is scared of them, which is laughable," Ricky said.

"Lucas is willing to fight anyone if it makes sense and I think Parker and his team need to be more realistic.

"We're currently working on possible fights against Ruslan Chagaev, Derek Chisora and Tyson Fury, so why would we put Lucas in with someone who has had only ten fights and isn't ranked anywhere by the WBC, the WBA or the IBF?

"Lucas is focused on the fighters above him in the ratings, not someone who is just making his name.

"I don't want to sound like I'm running the guy down because I respect everybody that gets in the ring and I wish him all the best in the future, but right now he's not even on our radar.

"If Parker is serious about challenging Lucas then he should try to get himself into a mandatory position for one of Lucas's titles.

"When Lucas wanted to be the Commonwealth champion, he travelled to the other side of the world to box a 6ft 9ins unbeaten fighter, Richard Towers, in an eliminator. Maybe Parker should do something similar."

Browne recently extended his unbeaten record to 21-0 (18 KOs) with a unanimous decision over tough Ukrainian Andriy Rudenko, who was himself undefeated in 24 contests, in Wolverhampton, England.

Read more at http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/08...ph-parker-isnt-happening/#HKLzW4x6K1AAYDCG.99


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I saw his fight today. Glazkov looked like shit, but Parker looked really good. 

Sorry for hijacking this thread, but Glazkov is so fucking inconsistent. He looked like he was really coming on against Adamek, but took like 4 steps back struggling against a journeyman.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, I saw his fight today. Glazkov looked like shit, but Parker looked really good.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but Glazkov is so fucking inconsistent. He looked like he was really coming on against Adamek, but took like 4 steps back struggling against a journeyman.


Agreed, I mean it wasn't a REAL BAD performance but it was highly uninspiring after his last effort against Adamek.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Looks like Joseph Parker needs a nickname.
> 
> _ Joseph Parker is rapidly making a name for himself in the heavyweight boxing ranks, but maybe it's time he got a new name.
> 
> ...


 @Capaedia

What are some nick names you'd fancy for the bro?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Agreed, I mean it wasn't a REAL BAD performance but it was highly uninspiring after his last effort against Adamek.


He looked too basic. He wasn't throwing his jab and was only throwing power-shots, I felt. With that performance against Adamek still on my mind, I thought he looked like shit against an average opponent. Even when Rossy was tired and throwing only arm punches, Glazkov was still being too, for lack of a better word, respectful. He could've finished it several times in that fight when Rossy was dead tired, yet he kept backing off when Rossy threw his ineffective arm-punches.

I don't know, but I was expecting something more from him.

I guess he had two things going against him: a new trainer and the situation with his parents in the Ukraine.

Either way, it was an exciting fight, and Parker definitely looked great as a stand-out prospect. I really liked his jab to the body. (sorry for hijacking this thread by the way)


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Starting to buy the Parker hype now. Impressive offense. Lethal punches and he mixed up his attack well. Jab is phenomenal for a prospect. Defense needs some work, though.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Very quick for a heavy. Just needs to cut his offence down a bit, I believe he leaves himself open a bit too long when mounting his offence. They are moving him quicker than Anthony Joshua though. I hope Kevin Barry has his best interests.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> @Capaedia
> 
> What are some nick names you'd fancy for the bro?


I like Jurassic Parker :lol:

I don't really know tbh. I think he suits a simple nickname.

The Auckland Assassin?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> I like Jurassic Parker :lol:
> 
> I don't really know tbh. I think he suits a simple nickname.
> 
> The Auckland Assassin?


Jurassic :lol:, Auckland Assassin though, I like the alliteration.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Jurassic :lol:, Auckland Assassin though, I like the alliteration.


I still call him Baby Joseph.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Baby joe Parker.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

New Zealand heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker is adamant he's a far better boxer now than when he was originally scheduled to fight Sherman Williams.

Parker and Williams fronted a media conference today ahead of their October 16 clash in west Auckland.

They were meant to fight back in April in Germany, but when Williams, who was sparring with Wladimir Klitschko, fell out with the world title holder and was sent packing, their clash on the undercard never eventuated.

When they do eventually square off six months later, it seemed the durable Williams from Bahamas would find a more imposing Parker.

"Oh definitely, I feel a way better fighter now than when I was over there watching Klitschko," Parker said today.

"When I compare my body, I'm in a lot better shape now. When I compare my skill, I know I'm a lot better. I know I've learned a lot."

Parker disposed of Williams' replacement in Germany with a seventh round knockout. He then produced the best performance of his young professional career to dismantle American veteran Brian Minto in six rounds and earlier this month impressed United States pundits with a business-like KO of Keith Thompson in Pennsylvania.

All the while, Williams has stayed inactive, training and dealing with personal issues like the deaths of his mother and mother-in-law.

The 41-year-old hasn't fought since last November when he improved his record to 36 wins (19 KOs), 2 draws and 13 losses by gaining a unanimous points decision over American punching bag Earl Ladson.

Parker has already done extensive homework on Williams and now it's a case of picking up on that again - and moving forward - when he heads to Las Vegas on Thursday for a seven week training camp with Kevin Barry.

"The groundwork I have done already certainly helps me with this fight," Parker said.

"But I've also got fights under my belt, he hasn't fought for a while.

"I'm going back to Vegas to train hard and learn a lot more for this fight as well."

Parker said he needed to be well prepared. The hardest fight was always the one immediately in front of any boxer, particularly in the heavyweight division where one punch could cause so much damage, and the Kiwi said that was exactly the case right now.

"This fight is my toughest fight for where I am at the moment," Parker said.

"He's a fighter with a lot of experience ... he has fought a lot of the top fighters around the world, the likes of (Evander) Holyfield. He's got a good chin, he's proved that."

Williams said he was fit and ready to apply the finishing touches to his preparations.

"This is bullets and gun smoke ... but I fight better than I talk," Williams said, feeling a little aggrieved to be mentioned alongside Minto.

"I don't know about Brian Minto ... Brian Minto is Brian Minto, I'm Sherman 'The Tank' Williams from the Bahamas and I'm coming here to fight and do what I always do ... whether it's to the body or the head, if I see an opportunity I'm going to take it."

http://www.stuff.co.nz/auckland/sport/10424994/Joseph-Parker-a-better-fighter-for-Sherman-Williams


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Team Parker. 

Jurassic Parker is fucking legit name :deal


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Team Parker.
> 
> Jurassic Parker is fucking legit name :deal


Parker vs Joshua right now, who you got???


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont think that Williams will give Parker any problems. He looked pretty shit against a very raw Washington. Guy is too old.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Parker vs Joshua right now, who you got???


I'll always pick my boy Joshua.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Certainly a fight I'm looking forward to in a couple of years.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Parker vs Joshua right now, who you got???


No one knows enough about Joshua yet, as a pro, to make any predictions. They keep putting him in with no-hopers.

My gut favors Parker, because he's incredibly fast & accurate, and he is starting to show patience & maturity in the ring. Still, while Joshua has so far failed to make any kind of impression at all, he doesn't make many mistakes, and he can bang.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


>


6ft 2????? Looks bigger than that surely? Closer to 6ft 4 or 5 I would of thought


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> 6ft 2????? Looks bigger than that surely? Closer to 6ft 4 or 5 I would of thought


Yeah he's around 6'4 or at least 6'3 and a half.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Whilst I rate Parker and have done for a while, I think it's a little too soon to be a top 15 ranked fighter. The WBO have him at number 14.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

New Zealand, made up of two small islands, the shaky isles as it is sometimes referred to, isolated and diminutive in population, can be both a forward thinking yet deeply conservative country. Paradoxically everyone loves a winner in New Zealand so long as the winner in question remains both humble and unassuming.
When placing its winning bid to host the 2011 Rugby World Cup, a foundation of the countriesâ€™ successful tender was a pledge that the tournament would be played in â€˜a stadium of 4 millionâ€™ and so it proved to be. The comparatively small size of New Zealand, where almost everyone knows someone, means that when their sports stars excel they often do so carrying the weight of a nation on their shoulders.

And despite an anaemic output of champion pugilists, New Zealand has an enthusiastic history of supporting the rare few that do make noises on the international stage. Kiwiâ€™s, they love to watch a decent scrap.
Such was the excitement surrounding David Tuaâ€™s tilt at the heavyweight crown, fighting Lennox Lewis in 2000, that it remains one of the most watched broadcasts in the history of New Zealand television, beaten only by 3 matches in the 2100 rugby world cup.
Similarly in 2009 when Tua fought Shane Cameron in a heated local derby, the PPV figures generated the highest number of sales per head of population, in the history all pay per view events globally.
Fast forward to 2014 and New Zealand once again has a rising star within the heavyweight ranks, and like Tua before him humble in demeanor but also armed with fists of fury. It is a story that contains a few new faces and one reassuringly old one.
Joseph Parker grew up in the modest environs of South Auckland, son to father Dempsey, named after the late great Jack Dempsey, it seems boxing ran in the Parker blood.
In a country where every boy grows up dreaming of becoming an All Black, Joseph chose the lonelier more solitary path to the centre of the ring. A place the ring is cleared and the bell sounds you stand, devoid of teammates and armed only with your own two fists as your chosen tools of trade, to shape your destiny, to chase greatness and change the outcome of your life.
An interest in boxing soon turned into a promising amateur career which reached its apex when he represented New Zealand at the 2010 Commonwealth Games. Although he didnâ€™t medal at those games Parkerâ€™s emerging talent was enough to raise Kiwi expectations that potential Olympic glory beckoned ahead. The reality though was with his size and speed; Parkerâ€™s abilities were best suited to the potentially far more lucrative professional ranks.
Joseph quickly signed with Duco events, the promoters responsible for putting on the aforementioned record breaking Tua/Cameron PPV event. Being an event management company specializing in high end corporate functions but reasonably new to the business of boxing promotion Duco turned to the one man in New Zealand they knew had been there, seen it and done it all before. Kevin Barry.
Barry was well known to New Zealanders for his long partnership with David Tua. After a well publicized and acrimonious split with the Tuaman, Barry relocated with his family to Las Vegas, looking to escape the fishbowl of New Zealand, concentrating on building a highly successful corporate boxing business. He was also approached to train light heavyweight Beibut Shumenov, guiding him to the WBA world title in record breaking time. After a tough and trying five years times were good again for Kevin Barry.
As happy and contented as Barry was a piece of the puzzle remained missing, a sense of a mission uncompleted for the tough kiwi trainer. Initially reluctant after an approach by Duco to train Parker lest history make that odious mistake of repeating itself a meeting was organized for both sides to assess the chemistry between the fledging pro and the veteran corner man.
The relationship between a boxer and their trainer is perhaps the closest and most intense in sports. The long hours spent in camp away from loved ones, away from the bright lights and noisy distractions, weeks and months spent training in solitude, side by side in search of a singular pursuit. And then on fight night during those potentially brutal 36 minutes the fighter literally with their life that their trainer will see the things that they do not and guide them through the tsunami of punches and bad intentions that rain down upon them.
If anyone was ever in doubt as to the kind of bond that can be formed between a trainer and fighter you only need read a few illuminating chapters of Mike Tysonâ€™s recent biography to understand they type relationship that can form.
The early meetings went well, Barry seeing in Parker enough raw potential to believe that perhaps lightening really can strike twice and Parker along with trusted input from his family putting their faith in Barry to guide him through the pro ranks and develop those raw skills from pretender to contender to potential champion.
The results of the collaboration were almost immediate with Barry adding bulk to Parker, the baby fat of a young manâ€™s body melting away into the muscle of a professional athlete. The speed which had been a signature of his amateur career was now complimented with the one precious commodity that sells more tickets than anything else in the heavyweight division. Power.
Parker for his part has the makings of a likable and engaging champion. Amiable outside the ring he possesses the killer instinct inside the ropes and is not shy to trade when the occasion presents itself (though not always to amusement of Barry.) And while he presents the same nice guy persona as fellow Kiwi legend David Tua, there appears to be something of a more diligent work ethic, the ability to maintain his discipline in between fights and the desire to go that extra yard, that extra one percent which is perhaps all that separated David Tua from a world title.
Duco have made it clear that Parkerâ€™s will not be a slow development spent fighting tomato cans and part-time taxi drivers. They believe in Parkerâ€™s talent and Barryâ€™s tutelage enough to move him swiftly along with almost every fight. Next up will be an October assignment facing the very tough and durable Sherman Williams in what will only be Parkerâ€™s 11th fight as a pro. Talks of facing a top ten opponent within the 12 months are not idle words but statements of serious intent.
A heavyweight division which for so many years has seemingly idled in cruise control held hostage to the abilities and domination of the Klitschko brothers now appears to be on the brink of heating up again.
British Olympic gold medallist Anthony Joshua who appears on a similar career trajectory to Parker is currently 7 and 0 and looking set to make a big run at the division. Perhaps a super-fight remains down the road for these two in the future.
And while these young men have some way to go before they are the finished article, finally the landscape in what has often been derided as a dull and bankrupt division, now appears to hum auspiciously with the excitement of these future prospects.
Which brings us neatly back to the start as Barry and Parker begin their journey negotiating their way through the myriad of the professional ranks and living the dream, at the same time a small nation of four million people at the bottom of the world collectively inhales as they once again prepare to begin the journey with them. The (heavy)weight of great expectations.

Read more at http://www.eastsideboxing.com/2014/joseph-parker-going-back-to-the-future/#EJ9vE54MWjmZ7VwS.99


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I'm on board. Really enjoying watching Parker's progress. Exciting fighter.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Joseph Parker will headline the Fight for Life in Hamilton in December, a fight that could propel him into the top 10 of the world rankings.

The 22-year-old is currently ranked 14th by the WBO and 15th by the WBA, but wins against Sherman â€˜The Tank' Williams next month and a top ranked fighter in December should improve those rankings.

It's too early for the Parker camp to count their chickens, especially due to the pedigree Williams has, and the quality of opponent touted for the December bout.

WBA No 8 ranked boxer Fres Oquendo has been touted as Parker's opponent in December, while Ukrainian Vyacheslav Glazkov's name has also popped up.

Parker's handlers Duco have also been calling out undefeated Australian Lucas Browne in recent months, but whether the WBA 11th ranked boxer would take the challenge is another question.

A fight against Oquendo could be an interesting prospect, with the 41-year-old Puerto Rican undefeated when he encountered David Tua in 2002.

Oquendo was in charge of the fight until Tua's punching power came up trumps in the ninth round, knocking out the man nicknamed â€˜Fast Fres', and handing him his first loss.

From there he went on to fight Chris Byrd, John Ruiz and Evander Holyfield, and most recently fought Uzbekistani boxer Ruslan Chagaev in July.

Parker's trainer Kevin Barry, speaking to Fairfax NZ from Las Vegas, said it will be great to come to Hamilton in December, but said he is focused on the Williams fight in October.

"We never look ahead of the person in front of us. It's all one fight at a time," Barry said.

"Obviously our promoters have to have short-, medium- and long-term plans, but I'm very careful with Joseph that we focus on the next person we're fighting.

"What I'm trying to do with Joe at this early stage of his career is continually put challenges in front of him that will enable him to develop and improve his skill set.

"Sherman is one of those guys who will put a lot of pressure on Joe. He'll come forward, and he'll force Joe to be disciplined, and that's something I was very impressed with in the Minto fight. We're going to need it again against Sherman Williams."

Barry said Parker's development is happening at a fast rate, and he is noticing improvements day to day, from sparring session to sparring session.

"What we're working on in camp at the moment is developing and mixing up Joseph's lead patterns, his foot placements, moving his head more, but especially the lead patterns.

"This is going to make him more unpredictable, and able to expose more openings in his opponents.

"We sparred [on Friday morning], and he was really commanding. You could already see those things coming into play between the sparring session on Wednesday, and the one [on Friday.]

"He's a very quick learner."

An unpredictable Parker could spell trouble for those fighters currently occupying spaces in the top-10 of the world rankings.

With his skill developing at an impressive rate, or an alarming rate for opponents, Parker will have game plans to deal with any style he encounters in the ring. 
That's why Barry expects his fighter to be well entrenched in the top-10 of the world rankings by the middle of next year, if not by the end of 2014.

"The rankings can be a bit misleading, and a bit political at times," Barry said.

"Joseph, my son and I went down to the Hard Rock Casino where they had a WBA interim heavyweight title between a guy called Luis Ortiz from Cuba, fighting a guy Lateef Kayode. Both were undefeated, Ortiz is number 2 in the world, Kayode number 5 in the world with the WBA.

"Joe would murder Kayode in one round. A lot of these rankings are very superficial. When we move into the top-10, it's important that Joe is equipped to be a top-10 fighter.

"There's a lot of guys in the top-10 I'd love Joe to fight straight away, so Joe should be in there. Some guys I wouldn't want Joe to fight, because I don't think we're ready yet.

"By the end of this year, midway through next year, his position in the top-10 will be solidified."

Parker's opponent for the fight in Hamilton will be confirmed at a later date.

Former All Black Carlos Spencer will make his professional boxing debut against former Kiwis rugby league star Monty Betham in the main undercard bout over four three-minute rounds.

The Fight for Life is expected to feature several Hamilton celebrities, and Fairfax NZ understands Chiefs and Waikato prop Ben Tameifuna will return to the ring after his fight against Sam Thaiday last year.

- Waikato Times
http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/10498233/Parker-to-headline-Hamilton-show-in-December


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Interesting that tua-Cameron is the most watched PPV in history per average head of population.

Well I found it interesting anyway.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Interesting that tua-Cameron is the most watched PPV in history per average head of population.
> 
> Well I found it interesting anyway.


Oh it was, Tua vs Cameron IMO did a lot in bringing the sport back to the fore front of things. In my experience I hadn't heard casual viewers speak of a fight (aside from an MMA one) in what seemed like an Eternity. Tua really did a lot for the sport down here.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

He'll stop Williams in 4 rounds.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> He'll stop Williams in 4 rounds.


Maybe. Williams is shot.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Joseph Parker rises to 11th in world rankings*

DUNCAN JOHNSTONE
Last updated 06:14 14/10/2014

*ON THE RISE: Kiwi heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker has moved up to 11th in the latest WBA rankings.*

Joseph Parker rises to 11th in world rankings Ella Gunson recalled to women's Black Sticks Olympic bid decision delayed by German confederation Taking horsing-around to another level Joseph Parker gets double boost before fight NZ claims win at Boekelo International Horse Trials Boxing legend Muhammad Ali 'too ill to talk' Crawford best of Kiwis at Ironman world champs Kiwis in charge on final night of Oceania Champs Bad blood bruises boxing as delegates walk out

New Zealand heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker has claimed a significant rise in his world rankings, knocking on the door of the top 10.

On a day when Parker was cleared of any major damage to his problem left shoulder ahead of Thursday night's fight with Sherman Williams in Auckland, he received an injection of faith from the WBA organisation who updated their rankings yesterday and lifted Parker from No 15 to No 11 in a division headed by world champion Wladirmir Klitschko.

Parker is the WBA's Pan Asian heavyweight champion. He is also ranked at No 14 by the WBO as their Oriental champion. He puts both belts on the line against Williams.

Barry said the rankings rise was a reflection of the work Parker had put in and the growing respect he was earning.

It was a boost for Parker's promotional team at Duco Events as they look to secure more meaningful fights in their drive to get the 22-year-old into the top 10.

He is unbeaten over 10 fights since turning pro in mid-2012, winning nine of them by knockout.

"There are a lot of guys ahead of Joe who Joe is a lot better than. There's also some guys further down the rankings who would be difficult styles for us. So as the coach I don't put that much emphasis on the rankings," Barry said.

"But it is very good for the team at Duco ... the higher we move in the rankings it improves our chances of trying to get Joe into fights with other ranked guys."

Spreading Parker's rankings across the other organisations in the sport's alphabet soup of power is Duco's next challenge.

They are desperate to get him ranked by the WBC, the one organisation freed of the Klitschko dominance after brother Vitali's retirement.

The WBC now have Canadian Bermane Stiverne as their champion, a fighter Parker has sparred with and looked more than comfortable against during his Las Vegas camps. That appears the easiest route to a genuine belt.

For now, taking care of Williams is the focus with Barry demanding an impressive victory.

Barry said the untimely shoulder injury hadn't affected their buildup work other than remove Parker's running work on Saturday when he had his left arm in a sling.

They remained on schedule and the game plan hadn't altered.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/10613563/Joseph-Parker-rises-to-11th-in-world-rankings


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

He will be a fun action fighter I imagine.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Boxing: I'll knock out The Tank - Parker

New Zealand heavyweight Joseph Parker has pledged to knock out Sherman Williams tomorrow night, a statement which has earned a swift reply from the man from the Bahamas known as "The Tank".

Parker stated his bold aim at today's weigh-in at the Trusts Arena fight venue in Waitakere, with the 22-year-old South Aucklander tipping the scales at 104.95kg and Williams recording 120.4kg.

Williams, 42, has been stopped only once in 52 professional fights.

"I'm just confident in myself and what I can do in the ring," Parker said. "I believe I have the power to be the first man [since Robert Davis in 1999] to knock him out. I want to do my best and that's the goal I've set for tomorrow night."

Williams, who fought a no-contest bout against Evander Holyfield in 2011 due to a cut caused by an accidental head clash in the third round, hit back by saying Parker had fought only "bums" during his 10-fight professional career.

Williams was disparaging about Francois Botha and Brian Minto, both of whom Parker has knocked out, and said he was a very different prospect. Parker's WBO Oriental and PABA heavyweight titles are on the line.

"I'm actually happy that they've underestimated me and have put me in league with these bums," he said. "I'm looking to set the record straight and leave with those championship belts.

"It gives me a bit more motivation to press down and do what I need to do to take those titles away. We're in New Zealand, Joseph is a Kiwi, I expect this, but you need a bit of common sense and look at the background of the guys he has been fighting. It doesn't take a scientist to figure it out. He's never fought anyone like me. I feel great, I'm on my game, I've trained hard."

Parker's trainer Kevin Barry denied his fighter was putting pressure on himself by saying he would stop Williams, adding that he was gaining in firepower all the time.

"It's just a continuation development of skill and if you're going to move forward and be a real contender in the heavyweight division, and if we're going to be fighting top 10 opponents next year like we're talking about fighting, then it's very important Joe comes in prepared at a very high level of skill ... every training camp I introduce a little bit more.

"As far as where we are at - just remember we've been together for just over 18 months - personally I think Joe at the moment is about a five out of 10 in skill level. He has that much more room to develop and improve and as a coach that makes me very excited."

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11342904


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

'I need his hands higher' - Joseph Parker's coach ahead of Fight For Life

It's been a whirlwind for Kiwi heavyweight Joseph Parker ahead of Saturday night's Fight for Life.

The 22-year-old will headline the event in Hamilton with a fight against Brazilian Irineu Beato Costa Junior.

Parker collected his last victory - a win over Sherman Williams in Auckland - in October.

Parker's trainer Kevin Barry admits that the short turn around has meant that they've had to adjust their normal training preparations.

"I didn't do as many miles on the road as we did before the Sherman Williams fight, but we got good quality sparring in, got some very sharp work on the pads."

Barry is looking forward to seeing Parker being tested against a fighter nearer his size.

"I like that we have an opponent with a bit of height after a 5'10 (Brian) Minto and a 5'11 Sherman Williams.

"To be fighting a 6'4 Beato Costa Junior that for me plays right into my hands as a coach."

Given that the 34-year-old is one of the Parker's bigger opponents it has also meant that there has been a new focus on the skills that Barry has been enforcing on his athlete, which includes making sure his hands are up.

"It's very important especially in the first two rounds of this fight," he says, adding that Costa Junior's 11 knockouts were in his first two rounds.

"So it's very important that Joe fights a disciplined fight, a very focused fight, I need his hands higher. I've been asking for this all the time in the gym."

Barry is confident that Parker has the ability to make sure that a busy schedule won't end in defeat.

"Joe needs to use his superior hand speed and his better overall skills to fight this guy off."

https://tvnz.co.nz/othersports-news...oseph-parker-s-coach-ahead-fight-life-6183386


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Good test.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Joseph Parker beat Irineu Beato Costa Junior this morning by 4th round KO.

The march continues...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

What a KO.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> What a KO.


That was a nice looking KO :bbb


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Right on the button. He's fast and destructive, can see a future for this kid.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

He is only 22.

He has great body movement.

He has superb hand speed and co-ordination.

He has tremendous power.

He will only get bigger and stronger.

Going to be a major, major force in the heavyweight division, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Brilliant KO from Parker there Big future ahead for him hopefully.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's the American commentator lads? Always think of Tyson when i hear his voice, he did a few of his fights on the way up didnt he but his name escapes me


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Parker's the most exciting HW prospect I've seen since a young Wlad. He really looks to have it all, size, youth, power, speed, technique, killer instinct coupled with patience and intelligence on the attack. Let's just hope he's not chinny or something else-y. Really phenomenal looking talent. My pick to be the next man in the division, screw AJ.


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Who's the American commentator lads? Always think of Tyson when i hear his voice, he did a few of his fights on the way up didnt he but his name escapes me


Colonel Bob Sheridan. Been flown out to call fights in NZ since the early Tua days..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cranky said:


> Colonel Bob Sheridan. Been flown out to call fights in NZ since the early Tua days..


Ah that's the bloke :good good to have him commentating on a young exciting heavyweight, does make me think of Tyson which is good for marketing purposes :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez, that fight is over already?

Not that the outcome was in doubt (I hope he tipped the cabby) but I still wanted to see it live. Crap. - but thanks for the link !



Parker looks fantastic here. Quality of opposition aside, he has really improved since even his last fight. He's sitting on his punches better, and not leaning in, not going for stupid shots. I don't think he was off balance even once.

Someone is really training this guy right, and he's obviously listening to them.

I've always liked Parker & seen the potential, but this is the first time I feel confident in saying he's clearly on his way to the top 5. 



Man, the HW division is really heating up. Finally. 2015 is gonna' pull in a LOT of casual fans.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JohnH said:


> What a KO.


Thanks for sharing :good

I've had an eye out for this kid since he beat Botha in only his 6th or 7th fight.

Nothing is guaranteed in boxing, but he's definitely one to watch out for, and it will almost certainly be a very fun ride! He should be in some really quality fights before too long, he's got a very entertaining style!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Watching it again. Jeez - look how well he protects his chin when throwing those vicious body flurries. That's harder to do than it looks. 

Somebody is REALLY training this guy right.


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Watching it again. Jeez - look how well he protects his chin when throwing those vicious body flurries. That's harder to do than it looks.
> 
> Somebody is REALLY training this guy right.


Kevin Barry...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Parker's the most exciting HW prospect I've seen since a young Wlad. He really looks to have it all, size, youth, power, speed, technique, killer instinct coupled with patience and intelligence on the attack. Let's just hope he's not chinny or something else-y. Really phenomenal looking talent. My pick to be the next man in the division, screw AJ.


Watch the Nascimento fight. He took some good shots in there, I think he has a solid beard.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Whoa, I am impressed.

This guy has really gone under the radar, he looks to have some serious potential.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Full fight video


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Watch the Nascimento fight. He took some good shots in there, I think he has a solid beard.


Yeah, that should figure. The bloke's Samoan isn't he?

At any rate he seriously looks to be the goods, and I'm not easily impressed.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> He is only 22.
> 
> He has great body movement.
> 
> ...


Agree mate. Very impressive performance at the weekend.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Joseph Parker's fourth round demolition of Brazilian Irineu Beato Costa Junior has a top boxing critic calling for the decisive combination to gain a knockout of the year nomination.

That's the feeling of decorated American boxing writer Dan Rafael as Parker's year-ending effort in Hamilton last weekend continues to gain international recognition.

Dan Rafael, ESPN.com's boxing writer since 2005 after holding the same position for five years at USA Today, has long had the rapidly-rising Parker on his radar.

He listed Parker's belting of Costa in his regular roundup of the past week's "notable boxing results from around the world".

Rafael rates Parker as an "intriguing prospect" and believes the Kiwi has the punching power that fans demand of a heavyweight division devoid of starpower.

"Parker showed good hand speed and a brutal body attack against Costa, 34, of Brazil, who was stopped for the first time. Parker went upside his head with right hands and was breaking him down before he obliterated him with a knockout of the year candidate," Rafael, who last year won the Boxing Writers Association of America's Nat Fleischer Award winner for excellence in boxing journalism, wrote.

"Parker nailed him with a left hook that basically turned Costa's head into the follow-up right hand that caught him flush on the jaw and splattered him flat on his back.

"Costa's eyes were open, but he was totally out of it. Referee Brad Vocale counted to four and then waved it off at 31 seconds. Spectacular. Knockouts like this are why folks love heavyweights."

Rafael believes Parker is "coming along nicely as a professional following a quality amateur career".

"Parker is an intriguing prospect in a division in dire need of them and the sensational knockout he scored against Costa should get even more people excited about him."

Parker is now taking a welcomed break with a family holiday in Samoa after ending a busy year of five fights in such spectacular style.

Already No 10 with the WBA, he will surely see his WBO ranking of 15 lift on the back of his win over Costa.

His management plan a similarly busy year in 2015 as they look to manoeuvre the 22-year-old towards a world title fight.

- Stuff

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/63966793/parker-punch-a-contender-for-ko-of-the-year


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Old heads warn against Joseph Parker hype

Learning to filter the nous from the nonsense might be Joseph Parker's next biggest challenge.

Since the heavyweight boxer knocked out Brazilian Irineu Beato Costa Junior in Hamilton last Saturday night the excited chatter from his supporters has reached unprecedented levels.

After watching Parker stop his opponent in the fourth round, manager Kevin Barry boldly stated that in 12 months he wants Parker to be in the top 10 of each of the four major boxing association rankings and in the top five of at least one.

It was a comment which former manager Sir Bob Jones labelled "claptrap".

And it seems Sir Bob is not alone in questioning whether Barry is getting ahead of himself. New Zealand Boxing Association president Lance Revill joined Sir Bob in urging Barry to apply the handbrake to his fighter's career.

"They are blowing Joseph up a little early," Revill warned.

"There is great potential there but there is a long way to go. He is only 22. He is going to get there but he is only a baby when it comes to heavyweight boxing. I think they are hurrying him too quick."

Following the victory in Hamilton, an excited Barry listed three top-10 boxers he believed Parker was capable of beating.

That has Revill worried. As an ex-fighter himself, Revill says he knows boxers rarely disagree with their promoters, even when they know they could be mis-matched.

"They say he [Parker] wants to be a millionaire at 30 but he is probably going to be anyway. What's the rush? There are a thousand guys in the world that he could be fighting . . . He probably hasn't matured yet. Let him put on his natural weight and don't fast-forward things too quickly."

Putting Parker into the ring against someone who could exploit his lack of maturity would do more than dent his confidence.

"Once he loses, he is exposed, people know his weaknesses and how to beat him. But we are not the ones who are managing him, or promoting him."

Renowned Porirua boxing trainer Chris Kenny, a former national coach and director of coaching, believes Barry is doing a good job but he urged caution.

"A kid with a bit of talent, you want to take him along gently. You don't want him to be tested now because if it was a real test, he might not like it. But at the moment he's getting blokes that, 80 per cent of them, he is going to knock over.

"Hopefully he won't get knocked over because he's our only hope at the moment."

Nelson's Les Rackley, who trained New Zealand teams between 1972-82, said Parker was yet to prove himself.

"His opponents are too soft. I'm sure he has got the talent but he needs to be matched with a bit more of a tougher opponent.

"I'm not blowing him down, I like the kid and I hope he goes a long way and wins a world title."

Rackley has little doubt Parker could financially set himself up for life if his promoters map out a logical career path.

"He has got a lovely physique, good fast hands but I can't say whether he can take a punch or not because he has never been hit. He has got everything there but we don't know if he can get through a 10 to 12-round fight.

"There are dozens of heavyweights who can really test him, there are a lot in Europe and Britain that could test him."

- The Press 
http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/63979219/old-heads-warn-against-joseph-parker-hype


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Kiwi boxer Joseph Parker to spar with superstar Wladimir Klitschko 

Rising New Zealand heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker has accepted an invitation to spar with world champion Wladimir Klitschko.

Parker will help the giant Ukrainian prepare for his next title bout at a camp in Austria in April.

Parker has turned down two previous invitations to work with Klitschko because the timings didn't suit his own schedule.

Parker featured on Klitschko's undercard in his successful title defence against Australian Alex Leapai in Germany last April where relationships between the two fighter's promoters expanded.

Parker's handlers, Duco Events, now believe his 2015 schedule will allow the invaluable experience to happen.

Parker's trainer Kevin Barry sees many positives in getting his fighter in the training ring with the champ.

"The biggest thing is it will give us a real indication of where Joe is after two years as a pro," Barry said.

"And it will give us a realistic appraisal of how much we have to do to compete at the highest level.

"Part of my plans for 2015 were to have Joe work with a big, tall guy and you can't get a better giant than Wladimir Klitschko."

The training camp will come after Parker opens his year with a March 5 fight against American Jason Pettaway in South Auckland.

The 34-year-old from West Virginia has fashioned a decent record as a counter-puncher since turning professional in 2005 on the back of a 130-fight amateur career.

Pettaway has won 17 of his 18 fights, with 10 coming via knockouts.

His only loss came at the hands of unbeaten Russian southpaw Magomed Adbusalamov via a fourth round stoppage.

The bout is scheduled for 10 rounds with Parker's WBO Oriental and WBA PABA heavyweight titles at stake.

Barry believes Pettaway is a good opponent to start another busy year with the campaign aimed at manoeuvring Parker into the top five in the rankings and towards a title shot.

Parker is ranked No 10 with the WBA and 12 with the WBO.

"If you look closely at his previous 17 fights you will see that Pettaway has power in both hands - so it's not the one power shot you have to look out for," Barry said.

"It's a different style being put in front of Joe again and that's important. A lot of our training will involve countering a guy with a lot of movement. But we intend to take him places he hasn't been before."

Parker and Pettaway will front media in Auckland today but the American has already delivered an early shot, declaring there is nothing about the 22-year-old New Zealander that scares him.

"He's being touted along with Anthony Joshua as the upcoming superstar of the division but my trainer and I have studied his style and identified his flaws, which we will exploit. I will show the world ****** in his armour," Pettaway said.

The fight is the first of a four-fight deal under a new six-figure sponsorship arrangement with fast foods giant Burger King.

- Stuff


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

2015 going to be huge for this young man.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> 2015 going to be huge for this young man.


Let's hope he can get bigger fights now.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

JohnH said:


> 2015 going to be huge for this young man.


Indeed.



Joseph Parker will face another style test in his next bout rather than meeting a top-ranked opponent.

The Kiwi heavyweight boxer will fight American Jason Pettaway over 10 rounds at the Vodafone Events Centre in Manukau on Thursday, March 5, as he begins a busy 2015 campaign where he is likely to step in the ring five times.

Parker, ranked inside the top 12 of the WBO and WBA with a 12-0 professional record, will be forced to move quickly against the counter-punching Pettaway (17-1) who is light on his feet and has a polished technique. Pettaway is ranked 158th in the world by respected website Boxrec and has no status inside the top 15 of any of the four major sanctioning bodies.

But Parker's trainer Kevin Barry said Pettaway posed a different threat to many of Parker's previous opponents who liked to come forward.

"He's a big mover, he's not going to be the sort of guy that's going to stand in front of Joe and let Joe tee off on him," Barry said of Pettaway.

"We are going to have to corner this guy, we are going to have to set a fight plan in place of cutting the ring off and keeping the pressure on."

Pettaway, 34, has a strong amateur background and should push Parker in certain areas before the South Aucklander moves on to more challenging opponents. Pettaway's only professional loss came via TKO against retired Russian Magomed Abdusalamov in March, 2012.

Parker's handlers want to keep him busy this year after he produced five wins in as many bouts in 2014.

"What we've proven is activity has been helping us in the development of Joe," Barry said. "He's showing great progress. He's a very intelligent, very talented fighter with great boxing character and what he needs now is experience."

Parker, who will spar with heavyweight world champion Wladimir Klitschko during his training camp in Austria in April, will likely fight again in May, although no opponent has been confirmed.

For Parker's third bout of the year, which has been tentatively planned for Invercargill in July, Barry said they wanted to step up against a big-name boxer as they continued their pursuit of being ranked inside the world's top five by the end of the year.

Despite the hype around Parker, Pettaway remained confident of coming to New Zealand and producing a strong showing.

"I have studied his style and identified his flaws which we will exploit," Pettaway said.

- NZME.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"The Kiwi heavyweight boxer will fight American Jason Pettaway over 10 rounds at the Vodafone Events Centre in Manukau on Thursday,"

Man, Parker HAS to start fighting again outside of New Zealand if he wants the average fan to even know who he is.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Good to see they're bringing him along slowly and looking to put him in with different styles and get him learning, no need to rush at his age and he's got an abundance of talent and all the tools to make it to the top. I'm a big fan and hope he goes all the way, seeing Joshua v Parker in a few years with titles on the line on both sides would be superb.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

There should be a video here in the link with his interview with TV3. I can't view it as I'm at work but I'll post the article below as well.

http://www.3news.co.nz/sport/full-interview-parker-previews-pettaway-fight-2015010612#axzz3NzS4qUVD



> Joseph Parker says he can't wait to get back in the ring for his first fight of 2015 against Jason Pettaway at the Manukau Events Centre.
> 
> The March 5 bout will give Parker a challenge he has never faced before in his professional boxing career.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> @BurgerKing NZ confirms four fight deal to sponsor NZ's fastest rising sporting superstar @joeboxerparker on his Road to the Title. #boxing
> 
> - Duco Boxing (@DucoEvents) January 5, 2015


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Jurassic Parker hunting Bats in Samoa.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

WBA #10 Joseph Parker departs for Las Vegas Thursday

By Ray Wheatley â€" World of Boxing

WBA #10 , WBO #12 heavyweight Joseph Parker (12-0, 10 KOs) who will clash with Jason Pettaway (17-1, 10 KOs) on March 5, departs for Las Vegas on Thursday to train with Kevin Barry and is excited to be working with the WBA, IBF, WBO champion Wladimir Klitschko in April.

â€œThe Klitschko camp is definitely motivation for me,â€ Parker said. â€œJust getting the welcome to the camp is a great opportunity. But I know if I canâ€™t beat Jason then Iâ€™ll definitely have trouble with Klitschko big time. So Iâ€™m just trying my best to get past this challenge and then looking at going over and sparring Klitschko who is the best in the world. You canâ€™t get any better than that.

â€œHaving that in the background is going to help push my training even harder. Iâ€™ll be focused as soon as I get back to Vegas. Iâ€™ve got seven weeks to prepare. Iâ€™m really fired up to get back into my training now. Iâ€™m ready.â€

â€œJust getting the respect from the champ asking you to come and be one of his sparring partners is awesome,â€ Parker said. â€œWatching how he operates and trains, thatâ€™s going to be a whole different level for me. He has dominated for 10 years and in that time Iâ€™ve always looked up to him as â€˜the manâ€™. â€œItâ€™s going to be an exciting time â€¦ putting yourself against the champ and seeing where you are at in the sport.â€

The 34-year-old American has a solid pro record of 17 wins and one loss after an extensive amateur background.

Heâ€™s noted for his movement, producing a hit and run style that can frustrate opponents. â€œFrom what Iâ€™ve seen of him, this a is a real good challenge,â€

Parker says of Pettaway who certainly has size and looked to be in good shape today. â€œHe brings different challengers than my last opponents and Iâ€™m excited about that. I see him as a bit like Brazilâ€™s Marcelo Nascimento who I beat in Germany. I had a bit of trouble cutting off the ring, I missed with a lot of shots I shouldnâ€™t have missed with. â€œJason is a very technical fighter, there are going to be a lot of different angles and movements.â€

Jason Pettaway said fighting Parker in New Zealand looms as a real challenge. All of his wins have come in his native West Virginia with his one loss to Russian Magomed Adbusalamov happening at Madison Square Garden in New York.

â€œItâ€™s an honour to be here,â€ said Pettaway. â€œBut Iâ€™ve come to win and take those belts back with me. Itâ€™s a great opportunity for me, a great moment. Iâ€™m coming off a busy year â€¦ this is a good time for me.â€

He acknowledged Parkerâ€™s speed and skills but detected weaknesses, particularly the Kiwiâ€™s habit of dropping his hands. â€œIâ€™ve looked at a lot of Josephâ€™s fights and thatâ€™s given me things to work on.

â€œI feel likeIâ€™ll be able to distribute my punches in a way he wonâ€™t be able to hit me.â€

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/wba-10-joseph-parker-departs-las-vegas-thursday-275530


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

When Jason Pettaway met Muhammad Ali in 1991, it changed his life forever.

Two days later the shy, tall 11-year-old, from Huntington, West Virginia in the US, asked trainer Terence Kelly if he could help him become a boxer.

It began an unbroken 23-year partnership between the two.

"I was in a Big Brothers, Big Sisters programme and I went to the Golden Gloves and got to meet Ali," Pettaway said. "I fell in love with the sport and have been ever since."

Pettaway, 34, is set to fight New Zealand's undefeated heavyweight Joseph Parker, 22, in Auckland on March 5. He has an impressive record of 17 wins, one loss, 10 knockouts in his professional career with the loss to Russian giant Magomed Abdusalamov.

"I would like to execute on some of (Parker's) flaws. Mainly I noticed that after he punches he kind of brings his hands down and I am sure that he will be working on that at training camp," said Pettaway.

"There are a few other things but I'd rather not discuss and keep between me and the training camp."

But Pettaway is not predicting a knockout win over Parker.

"I can match him in size so I think it will be a great challenge for both of us. But I am not actually going for the knockout. I think that would be the wrong approach. I want to like really box, make use of my time in the ring and not make any mistakes.

"I would not have took this fight if I didn't believe I could beat him. He definitely has great speed, a great jab and he likes to put two or three shots together.

"This fight means so much to me. I have so much to gain and it is a really great opportunity."

For Pettaway and Kelly it was their first visit to the Western Bay but they were aware of one local resident.

As they admired the view across to Tauranga from Pilot Bay, Pettaway asked "where does that AC/DC drummer (Phil Rudd) live?"

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/bay-of-plenty-times/news/article.cfm?c_id=1503343&objectid=11384220


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

*Clash of young titans Joseph Parker and Anthony Joshua looms large*

By Liam Napier

Joseph Parker is on a collision course with Britain's best prospect since Lennox Lewis.
Although Jason Pettaway is the next stepping stone in Parker's budding career, it's pretty clear that all paths lead to Anthony Joshua.
Pettaway - an agile, counterpunching American - was hand-picked to provide a new test for Parker, but the Kiwi is expected to navigate past him with ease in March.







Getty Images​RISING STAR: Britain's Anthony Joshua was a gold medallist at the 2012 London Olympic Games and helped Wladimir Klitschko prepare for his latest world title defence.


Then, you can be sure that chatter about a potential clash between Parker and Joshua will grow over the next two years.
Fight by fight in opposing hemispheres, Parker (12-0) and Joshua (10-0) are building their profiles.
Both are improving their skill sets, learning to cope with hype, pressure and expectations, grafting in the gym and knocking over opponents to craft the now-customary paper record that enhances credentials for a title shot and a life-changing payday.
Provided both keep winning, when the price and prize are eventually right, they are destined to meet. And by that point, the rewards could be sizeable.
Parker and Joshua, a strong, aggressive fighter born to Nigerian parents who has won all 10 fights inside three rounds, first met outside the ring at the amateur world games.
And they're likely to run into each other again when they're scheduled to attend world champion Wladimir Klitschko's next training camp in late March.
Joshua, a gold medallist at the 2012 London Olympic Games, helped Klitschko prepare for his latest defence against Kubrat Pulev in November and the 25-year-old is expected to accept a second invitation.
Parker, on the other hand, will make his first appearance in the Klitschko camp after taking on Pettaway.
While being one of Klitschko's six sparring partners is valuable experience, so too is the chance for both fighters to assess each other in the flesh.
"We won't be working with Joshua, but both of us being there at the same time will definitely make things interesting," Parker's trainer, Kevin Barry, said.
"If both guys continue along the same developmental path, then it's inevitable that it's going to be a huge fight in the years to come. We're watching Joshua, and he's watching Joe.
"He's the most exciting fighter to come out of the UK since Lennox Lewis, and we all know how good he was. He went undefeated for seven years.
"It's exciting that people have us on a crash course. It'll bring a lot of interest and dialogue over this year. The more they progress and win, the more there will be talk about Parker and Joshua."
With five fights again pencilled in this year, 2015 has been dubbed "moving season" for Parker.
The plan for the 22-year-old South Auckland fighter includes a potential bout against a "genuine giant" and to gain inroads in the WBC - the only belt of five sanctioning bodies that Klitschko doesn't hold.
Both Parker and Joshua, who is already ranked eighth by the WBC, are chasing current Canadian champion Bermane Stiverne (24-1), who defends his title against undefeated American Deontay Wilder (32-0) in Las Vegas next week.
"With the WBC, we're trying to get in there as well," Parker said. "Bermane Stiverne has that belt. With Klitschko dominating all the other sanctioning bodies right now, it's going to be hard to go that way.
"We see the WBC as a better way, and [Joshua's camp] see it as a better way for them, too. We might meet up somewhere before trying to get the title."
* - Sunday News

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...-joseph-parker-and-anthony-joshua-looms-large

*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Parker is being matched and progressed brilliantly by his team.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

This would be a great fight for Jurassic Joe...

*Savory: Parker's long-term plan has Ustinov pencilled in *

OPINION: This is the plan. You won't see Joseph Parker talking about it publicly, nor his promoters Duco Events, but they have Alexander Ustinov in their sights.

Here's some background if you're not savvy with the name Ustinov.

He was brought out to New Zealand in 2013 to fight David Tua in Hamilton. The giant Belarusian is from the same promoter stable as the Klitschko brothers and was viewed as an ideal ticket for Tua to reignite his boxing flame and potentially make a second shot at pushing for a world title.

It never happened.

Ustinov jabbed his way to victory winning all 12 rounds in a contest which drew many yawns from those in attendance, and those who watched on telly.

Soon after the final bell sounded Tua called time on his career saying enough was enough.

Ustinov returned to Europe and the New Zealand heavyweight boxing baton was passed to Parker.

It seems Duco, who put on the Tua-Ustinov bout, are interested in having the Belarsusian back fighting in New Zealand.

The blueprint is five or six fights for Parker in 2015 with the last in Hamilton in the Fight for Life event in December. The opponent? Alexander Ustinov; well, that seems to be an ideal scenario for Team Parker anyway. There are plenty of sparring sessions and hand wrapping to be done before any real serious talk can be centered around that fight but it is a calculated goal.

Ustinov already has a profile in New Zealand which would make the fight marketable.

After all, he is the man who put a line through the career of one of our favorite sporting sons, and Parker would look for some New Zealand redemption at the same venue.

He also has positive links given he is managed by the same people who look after world champion brothers the Klitschkos.

Most importantly Ustinov would also provide Parker with an examination. He's not ranked in the top five in the world and doesn't look a genuine world title contender, but Ustinov's style is one Parker needs to get through before he eyes a possible world title shot next year.

Ustinov stands at over two metres tall which provides challenges Parker has not had to deal with to date.

Parker's genuine threats in future years, if he is going to push for a world title, all resemble that height and reach.

Anthony Joshua, Wladimir Klitschko, Deontay Wilder - these guys all stand around the two-metre mark.

In a conversation with Parker recently he conceded Ustinov was a name talked about as a potential future opponent, but as expected, was wary talking about it in too much depth.

He has American Jason Pettaway to get through first in March. Then potentially another three fights, including one in Invercargill, before the plan to fight Ustinov in Hamilton could become a reality.

- The Southland Times

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/opinion/65571656/savory-parkers-longterm-plan-has-ustinov-pencilled-in


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*
New Zealand heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker up to No 9 in WBO rankings*

DUNCAN JOHNSTONE

Last updated 15:11, February 23 2015

Top New Zealand boxer Joseph Parker has been given a timely boost in the world rankings ahead of his next bout, breaking inside the top 10 with the respected WBO organisation.

Parker has jumped three places to No 9 on the WBO's latest rankings, a significant move to start a year where his handlers hope to manoeuvre him towards a world title shot.

Parker's No 10 ranking with the WBA has remained stable in the February adjustments.

The challenge for Parker's management is to get him into the frames of the WBC and IBF where he doesn't feature in either organisation's top 15.

They need to start targeting fighters in those organisations to spread Parker's value and make him irresistible among the leading title contenders in a division that still sees Wladimir Klitschko holding three of the belts and American Deontay Wilder in charge at the WBC after beating Haitian-born Canadian Bermane Stiverne by unanimous decision last month.

Parker's next fight is against unheralded American Jason Pettaway in Manukau on March 5.

The 23-year-old is coming off the best knockout of his career, a fourth-round demolition of Brazil's Irineu Beato Costa Jnr in Hamilton last December.

American Pettaway brings a 17-win, one-loss record to New Zealand.

Getting a line on Pettaway's ranking is difficult.

The best indicator comes via the BoxRec website that publishes independent rankings.

They have Parker handily placed at No 24 with Pettaway a long way down the order at No 152 on the back of four wins last year.

Other heavyweights with Kiwi connections inside the top 100 of the BoxRec rankings are Kali Meehan at No 30 and Sonny Bill Williams, who has lifted to No 99 after beating American Chauncy Welliver last month.

- Stuff.co.nz

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...oxer-joseph-parker-up-to-no-9-in-wbo-rankings


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*
Boxing: Parker's next big challenge - sparring Klitschko*

Friday, 06 March 2015

By Patrick McKendry

After easily dismantling a boxer known as "The Technician", Joseph Parker's next challenge is a big one - going into camp with Wladimir Klitschko, the undisputed heavyweight champion who goes by the slightly more formidable handle of "Dr Steelhammer".

Fresh from his fourth-round TKO of American Jason Pettaway last night, Parker will travel to Florida for a three-week stint with Klitschko as the Ukraine fighter prepares for his WBO, WBA and IBF titles defence against American Bryant Jennings at New York's Madison Square Garden on April 25.

In the meantime Parker's promoters Duco are close to signing a big name to face him in New Zealand in a little over two months' time.

Revealed in the Herald yesterday, the Klitschko camp will impinge slightly on Parker's preparation for that fight, but trainer Kevin Barry believes the benefits for the 23-year-old's development will be enormous.

"When you're sparring the very best fighter in the world it's all upside," he said. "It's going to be a great learning experience for a young man. We've all seen the progress that he's shown in the last two years. I would like to think by the end of this year we're going to see a lot more progress. Working with someone the calibre of Klitschko can only be beneficial for us."

Parker said: "I'm looking forward to it. Sparring against the champ, there's only one thing that's going to happen and that is you're going to learn."

Duco and Barry believe Parker is ready for his next step up after easily overcoming Pettaway, who had been beaten only once in 18 fights, with a fourth round knockout in Manukau. Parker's record has gone to 13 victories, with 11 knockouts. He has yet to taste defeat as a professional.

"A bigger challenge is going to bring out the best in Joe," Barry said. "The [Francois] Botha fight was a big challenge at that stage. The [Brian] Minto fight for him was a big challenge, and then the fight at the end of the year [against Irineu Beato Costa Junior]. When he has really had to dig deep against quality opponents, that's when we've seen Joseph's best work."

Barry said Parker's next opponent was not likely to be a tall man.

"There's a lot of tall guys in the heavyweight division and those who aren't tall are very strong, powerful guys who come forward and are in your face the whole time. For us it's a no-brainer, either we go after one of the big tall guys which is not practical for me at the moment because we haven't worked with them in the training camps, or we go after someone who will put a lot of pressure on Joe and chase him down and try to beat him down."

Barry and Parker were slightly downcast following the victory over Pettaway at the Vodafone Events Centre, with the trainer saying it was a good, rather than great, performance.

Parker said he may have been trying to finish the fight, his first of the year, too early.

http://m.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11412852


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Parker is being matched and progressed brilliantly by his team.


Yes & no.

Their opponent selection has been very good, but their decision to have so many fights in / around New Zealand is becoming foolish. Parker is ready for top-twenty guys right now, but he won't get those fights if no one ever sees him fight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yes & no.
> 
> Their opponent selection has been very good, but their decision to have so many fights in / around New Zealand is becoming foolish. Parker is ready for top-twenty guys right now, but he won't get those fights if no one ever sees him fight.


Totally agree with that made that point a few times, also made it about Browne.

Unknowns from down under don't normally get the big fights.


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

*Joseph Parker camp calling out tough Texan Eric Molina for fight*

LIAM NAPIER

​NEXT STEP: Joseph Parker's promoters are attempting to line up a fight against American Eric Molina.


Joseph Parker's handlers have identified American Eric Molina as the prime target for the Kiwi heavyweight's next fight.
While nothing has been signed, Fairfax Media understands Duco Events are negotiating with Molina (23-2) for a fight against Parker (13-0), thought to be scheduled for June.
Texas-based Molina has forged a respected record with his only loss - after a setback in his pro debut - coming against Chris Arreola in early 2012. He's won five successive bouts since then, his last three coming by TKO.
The 32-year-old, an aggressive heavy-handed fighter who is promoted by Don King, would represent a major step-up from Parker's fourth-round TKO win over underwhelming American Jason Pettaway this month.
For all the previous talk, Molina would easily be the biggest challenge of Parker's career.
Crucially, Molina is ranked 12th by the WBC, an organisation Parker's handlers are desperate for him to break into.
Parker is ranked ninth by the WBO and 10th by the WBA, but the WBC belt is the only title not held by the indomitable Wladimir Klitschko. Deontay Wilder (33-0) is the current WBC champion.
A potential victory over Molina would see Parker's reputation and credibility soar in the lucrative United States market, where he's had one previous win over little-known Keith Thompson last year.
Molina is the same height but holds an eight centimetre reach advantage over Parker.
King could present a barrier to locking in Molina, though.
Not the force he once was, the outlandish promoter is renowned for chasing "options" - most likely to be promotional rights in the States.
While Duco Events did not respond to a request for comment, Parker's trainer, Kevin Barry, confirmed Molina was a target but he suggested other opponents were still in the mix.
It is also understood an approach from the Parker camp was recently made to British challenger Dereck Chisora (20-5) but an agreement could not be reached.
Parker arrived back in Las Vegas yesterday and will now prepare for a three-week sparring camp with undisputed world champion Klitschko in Florida.
* - Stuff

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...calling-out-tough-texan-eric-molina-for-fight*


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Molina is another good potential opponent.

Comsidering Parker's age and experience these are the right kind of opponents (pettaway,nascimento,molina) they are better than journeymen,they come to fight but they are beatable.

A couple more like this and he will be ready for a real challenge.

I disagree that fighting in NZ is a problem.they are building his name up there and he sells PPVs in that country.so do his apprenticeship there and then move overseas to the states or Europe.he won't be short of offers and why move when he is making money and getting good management and promotion at home.if I was his manager Id give him 3 more fights like molina and pettaway and then go for a big PPV in NZ v Kali meehan.once that is done he can move on to the next level content that he has had the right grounding at home and made himself a 'name' for his country.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Parker will be sparring with Wlad, for three weeks? And in Florida?


So I guess (obviously) that Wlad has hired Parker to help him prepare for Jennings. This is the first I'm hearing about this. It makes sense, since Parker is fast, aggressive, and has a short reach, all like Jennings. 

What incredible experience for Parker !


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah- its actually the third time Wlad had offered sparring to Parker: for each of the last two fights as well as this one, so it wasnt necessarily specific to Jennings. But Parker was on his own tight timelines and had to decline....

Great experience for him, that he can now do it though...


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Parker will be sparring with Wlad, for three weeks? And in Florida?
> 
> So I guess (obviously) that Wlad has hired Parker to help him prepare for Jennings. This is the first I'm hearing about this. It makes sense, *since Parker is fast, aggressive, and has a short reach*, all like Jennings.
> 
> What incredible experience for Parker !


Sorry I'm nit picking here, but doesn't Jennings have quite a long reach?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Sorry I'm nit picking here, but doesn't Jennings have quite a long reach?


Woah, you're right. Boxrec has him at 84".

Can that be right, though? He LOOKS like he has tiny arms. Maybe it's a typo and he has 74" ? Or maybe it's due to his super-wide shoulders.

Well OK, my bad for not actually checking, though I still suspect it's a Boxrec mistake. - It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, it looks like it's true. my bad for sure:










Of course, Fedosov's arms are so short, he can barely scratch his own balls, but still ....

That puts a new wrinkle on the Klitschko fight.

It's not likely enough of a factor to make one favor Jennings, but at least we know he has a chance of landing on Wlad.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, it looks like it's true. my bad for sure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been saying it for a while,I don't think Jennings is quite the walkover a lot of people are making out. He's also known as a really hard worker in the gym. But back to Parker;at the moment I think he's above AJ in terms of opposition. Anthony needs a good win over Johnson to get him around a par,plus he's 3 or 4 years older. Parker is chugging along nicely,getting good sparring,doing everything right. Theres no reason to rush him,but if he DID say beat Ustinov,he would be knocking on the door. Outside of Wilder,Fury and yes,Jennings,I don't see a great many challenges to Wlad. So Parker,AJ and any new guys could be up there sooner than we know it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Joseph Parker's next fight will be on June 13th in Palmerston North at the Arena Manawatu. Not sure who the opponent is yet?


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Are we really talking about Joseph Parker "knocking on the door" of Wladamir?

If so the heavyweight division has jumped the shark, I see nothing special about this guy, he's not big, he's got a little bit of handspeed but that's about it. He's just a solid fighter, nothing like world class. Even this hyped up Anthony Joshua, now I conceed he looks a level above Parker in terms of talent but he's nothing amazing either. Wladamir would demolish either of them because Wladamir is the only world class heavyweight around at the moment.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Been saying it for a while,I don't think Jennings is quite the walkover a lot of people are making out. He's also known as a really hard worker in the gym. But back to Parker;at the moment I think he's above AJ in terms of opposition. Anthony needs a good win over Johnson to get him around a par,plus he's 3 or 4 years older. Parker is chugging along nicely,getting good sparring,doing everything right. Theres no reason to rush him,but if he DID say beat Ustinov,he would be knocking on the door. Outside of Wilder,Fury and yes,Jennings,I don't see a great many challenges to Wlad. So Parker,AJ and any new guys could be up there sooner than we know it.


Who has Parker faced remotely close to being as good as Bahktov? Johnson is miles better than anyone Parker has been in with too


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

As he continues to rise up the rankings, New Zealand heavyweight Joseph Parker has announced his next fight will take place in Palmerston North on June 13.

Parker made the announcement via video from his second home in Las Vegas.

"We're fighting in Palmerston North, Arena Manawatu, on June 13," Parker said on Monday. "I'm so excited to fight there. I always get great support so I'm looking forward to seeing you all there."

While no opponent has yet been revealed, Stuff understands Parker's handlers, Duco Events, have been in discussions with American Eric Molina (23-2), who has a valuable No 12 ranking with the WBC and is promoted by Don King.

Importantly, that's the one organisation not dominated by world champion Wladimir Klitschko, with American Deontay Wilder holding the WBC belt.

Victory over the respected Molina â€" should Duco lock in the aggressive 23-year-old â€" would certainly see Parker instantly recognised by the WBC.

Parker continues to move in the right direction in the rankings, lifting to an impressive No 8 with on the WBO list and remaining stable at 10 with the WBA.

The 23-year-old South Aucklander moves up one position in the March updates, his rise coming on the back of his ruthless knockout over underwhelming American Jason Pettaway earlier this month.

The challenge for Parker's handlers is to get him a presence on the rankings of the other two major organisations, the IBF and the WBC.

Parker, the New Zealand National Boxing Federation champion who also holds the Pan Asian and WBO Oriental belts, is preparing for a three-week sparring camp with Klitschko in Florida.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...h-parker-excited-to-fight-in-palmerston-north


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Eric Molina is a good match up good if only for his ranking. I think after this it may be time to get Parker over to Europe or the US (perhaps PBC) for a fight or 2. He's only fought in Germany and The US once. Time to build the profile I think, however having said that Duco seem to be doing a great job so far.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12594/klitschko-being-pushed-by-parker-in-training-camp

Parker apparently giving Wlad good work in training. Sparring like a hungry prospect.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/12594/klitschko-being-pushed-by-parker-in-training-camp
> 
> Parker apparently giving Wlad good work in training. Sparring like a hungry prospect.


I'm surprised Parker didn't make Wlad travel to New Zealand to train. :lol:


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> Are we really talking about Joseph Parker "knocking on the door" of Wladamir?
> 
> If so the heavyweight division has jumped the shark, I see nothing special about this guy, he's not big, he's got a little bit of handspeed but that's about it. He's just a solid fighter, nothing like world class. Even this hyped up Anthony Joshua, now I conceed he looks a level above Parker in terms of talent but he's nothing amazing either. Wladamir would demolish either of them because Wladamir is the only world class heavyweight around at the moment.


Of course he's not knocking on the door of Wladimir, but he's a lot better than you seem to give him credit for. Aside from his handspeed, he's powerful, fluid and a natural offensive fighter, and unlike a lot of offensive heavyweights today he shows a maturity and restraint in his style, setting up shots, throwing only when he's in a position to do so, not overcommitting or blowing his load or useless flurries. The way he mixes in bodyshots with his combinations is highly impressive as well and something that contributes a lot to his effectiveness as a fighter.

And he *is* a big guy; not Wlad or Fury big, but big enough to compete for sure. His punching power is immense; in fact I'd even go so far as to say that he's one of the top five hardest punchers in the sport based on the way he dispatches his opponents and the obvious explosiveness he gets into his shots. Course it's still early doors, and he may come unstuck against a better opponent as he moves up the rankings, but provided he keeps doing what he's doing and doesn't fall in love with his power, stagnate at a certain level, or any of the other myriad elements that can derail a prospect, I see him achieving massive things in the sport.

I say all this as someone who's not easily impressed by prospects, especially ones who have yet to get in the ring with anyone. But Parker really seems to have something special about him, and more than any of the above, he seems like a really keen student of the sport. I just hope the people around him steer him right.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

"A big thank you to my team and sparring partners. Iâ€™m ready for Bryant Jennings. Now we are headed to NY for fight week."


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Yeah saw that pic on my fb feed, you can't knock the Klitschko's for their discipline and their hard work dude's nearly 40. I'm pulling Jennings gives all he's got.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Next fight announced -

*Boxing: Parker's next opponent shouldn't have much of a sting*

5:00 AM Tuesday May 19, 2015

Joseph Parker's next opponent has been confirmed as Yakup Saglam, a 38-year-old from Germany with 37 professional fights to his name.

Parker will fight Saglam, nicknamed The Scorpion, in Palmerston North on June 13. At 1.93m tall, he is the same height as Parker.

Saglam, who was born in Turkey, will be Parker's 14th opponent since he turned pro. Saglam should represent another straightforward victory for the undefeated New Zealand heavyweight, and his promoters, Duco, are eager to compare Parker's career progression with the likes of Wladimir Klitschko and Lennox Lewis in a bid to fend off criticism that their fighter needs bigger challenges.

Regardless, Parker's profile is rapidly rising in New Zealand, with Duco pleasantly surprised by the response to the fight to be held at Arena Manawatu. The 23-year-old Parker will also fight in Invercargill in August.

Duco's match-maker, Stu Duncan, said Saglam, who has a 34-win (31KO), three-loss record, was statistically the toughest opponent faced by a heavyweight prospect in his 14th fight.

"Wladimir Klitschko's 14th pro fight was against a guy with 18 losses," said Duncan of American Jerry Halstead, who had also enjoyed 84 victories.

"No one disputes Klitschko's gone on to be the most dominant heavyweight of the last decade.

"Turn the clock back slightly further, Lennox Lewis' 14th opponent had lost 10 times while Mike Tyson fought Sammy Scaff, who was 13-6."

It is a potentially difficult period for Duco, who were criticised for putting Parker in the ring against the likes of the experienced Frans Botha and Brian Minto so early in his career, only for the South Aucklander to deliver his best performances in those two victories.

Now expectations are growing among the New Zealand public, and opponents at the next level are becoming harder to attract as many have their own title aspirations or place in the rankings to consider.

Parker also produced a stunning knockout victory over tough Brazilian Irineu Beato Costa Junior in December. By contrast, his fourth-round KO of American journeyman Jason Pettaway in his last fight in May earned only a pass mark from his trainer, Kevin Barry.

Promoter Dean Lonergan said Parker, who has recently trained with Klitschko, should earn a world title shot soon.

"The two current heavyweight champions [Klitschko and Deontay Wilder] each fought more than 30 times before they got their world title shot," he said. "Joseph's road to the title is far steeper but it is paying off in the world rankings."

Parker is ranked eighth by the World Boxing Organisation and 10th by the World Boxing Association.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11450790


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Needs to move his head.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Needs to move his head.


Yeah he was clipped with the overhand right I think twice.


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

They promised a top 15 fighter with one alphabet:

Parker v Fujimoto is on for aug 1 in Invercargill. Fujimoto is WBC #15


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

(From NZ Herald):

And Joseph Parker's next opponent is..

By Patrick McKendry

Joseph Parker's next opponent will be Japanese champion and former professional kickboxer Kyotaro Fujimoto.

Parker will fight the 28-year-old Fujimoto in Invercargill on August 1 following his demolition of German champion Yakup Saglam in Palmerston North on Saturday.

It is a bout which promoter Dean Lonergan believes will open up a pathway to a title fight against American Deontay Wilder, the WBC heavyweight champion.

Parker, who is ranked eighth on the WBO and 10th on the WBA ratings, has the potential to go 13th on the WBC ladder if he beats Fujimoto, who is ranked 15th by the organisation.

He is then eligible to fight Wilder, who has won 33 of his 34 fights by knockout, although the 29-year-old known as the "Bronze Bomber" is unlikely to want to quickly put his title at stake against a rising force in Parker.

"Out of the current champions of the four organisations, Wladimir Klitschko, Ruslan Chagaev and Deontay Wilder, Wilder is probably recognised as the weakest of the three," Lonergan said.

"That's what makes the Fujimoto fight so valuable to us - a victory over him will put Joseph on course to fight Wilder and that's why I've been chasing [Fujimoto] for over a year."

Parker extended his undefeated professional record to 14 victories when stopping Saglam early in the second round in front of a noisy crowd of 3000 at Arena Manawatu.

It was Saglam's fourth defeat in 38 fights but he was completely outclassed by a 23-year-old improving with every outing.

"He's a world-class fighter with world-class power. Not many heavyweights in the world have the shocking power that Joseph Parker has," trainer Kevin Barry said afterwards.

While Fujimoto has a 12-win, one-loss professional boxing record, he is unlikely to last the distance against Parker, who believes he has gone to the next level after his recent training camp with Klitschko.

The fight at Stadium Southland will be a special occasion if Saturday's at Arena Manawatu is any indication.

The applause as Parker walked to the ring was among the loudest the South Aucklander has encountered - he later said it was the best crowd he has fought in front of.

"That was awesome, Parker said. "The crowd, the buzz, the atmosphere, got me excited."

It vindicated promoters' Duco's decision to take Parker to the regions.

http://m.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11465148


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Fujimoto? The same Fujimoto who needed an SD in his last fight to beat Ishida?

YES THAT ISHIDA. The junior middle who beat Kirkland.


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

Pretty aweful matchup. He is going backwards in terms of the quality of his opponents since Minto.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

God damn, Fuji?


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep- from Parker's perspective, this one's just about bagging Fujimoto's no. 15 ranking with WBC. (Parker is toward bottom of the published WBC top 40, at 31).


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Cranky said:


> (From NZ Herald):
> 
> "Out of the current champions of the four organisations, Wladimir Klitschko, Ruslan Chagaev and Deontay Wilder, Wilder is probably recognised as the weakest of the three," Lonergan said.
> 
> http://m.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11465148


No matter what happened in the past week-end, 2015 Chagaev is definitly the worst.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Brownies said:


> No matter what happened in the past week-end, 2015 Chagaev is definitly the worst.


Chagaev isn't a legit champion though.


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

Cranky said:


> Yep- from Parker's perspective, this one's just about bagging Fujimoto's no. 15 ranking with WBC. (Parker is toward bottom of the published WBC top 40, at 31).


To me this is a pretty negative move. The rankings will take care of themselves if you are fighting decent opposition. I would laugh if there was a fight in the next month or two that caused someone to move into the WBC top 15 forcing Fujimoto out. It would then make the fight all for nothing.


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

speedbaggage said:


> To me this is a pretty negative move. The rankings will take care of themselves if you are fighting decent opposition. I would laugh if there was a fight in the next month or two that caused someone to move into the WBC top 15 forcing Fujimoto out. It would then make the fight all for nothing.


Actually didn't Manuel Charr just fight Leapai? Has the rankings been done since then?? Wouldn't that push Fujimoto out of the top 15?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I see the logic behind the matchup, but someone like Duhaupas would've been better for Parker's progression, surely?


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

speedbaggage said:


> To me this is a pretty negative move. The rankings will take care of themselves if you are fighting decent opposition. I would laugh if there was a fight in the next month or two that caused someone to move into the WBC top 15 forcing Fujimoto out. It would then make the fight all for nothing.


Pretty cynical, yes. In an ideal world you're 100% right. But its not an ideal world, and the fighters don't make the rules- to some degree they just have to roll with the punches. Hopefully, in Parker's case, after this one there won't be the same need to focus on getting on the rankings as he'd already be there, and his handlers can just focus on getting him fighting decent opposition/ developing their fighter... ?


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

speedbaggage said:


> Actually didn't Manuel Charr just fight Leapai? Has the rankings been done since then?? Wouldn't that push Fujimoto out of the top 15?


Looks like most of the articles discussing the recent changes in WBC rankings came out on the 10th of June (most of the attention was on Joshua's number 2 ranking). Charr/Leapai was May22. Latest rankings have Charr at 16, Leapai out of the top 40.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The main thing is he is keeping busy and progressing all the time during his camps.

He is very young for a heavy and I have no problem with this next bout.


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

speedbaggage said:


> To me this is a pretty negative move. The rankings will take care of themselves if you are fighting decent opposition. *I would laugh if there was a fight in the next month or two that caused someone to move into the WBC top 15 forcing Fujimoto out. It would then make the fight all for nothing.*


Think Price/Teper is the most likely candidate for this: 17 July. 25th and 23rd with WBC respectively. A spectacular win could very well launch one into the top 15 I'd have thought.

Even so- if Parker ends up 15-20th with WBC, its still progress relative to his current position at 31 I guess....


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> The main thing is he is keeping busy and progressing all the time during his camps.
> 
> He is very young for a heavy and I have no problem with this next bout.


Agreed. From a promotional perspective there are other things going on here too. The last fight was in Palmerston North, a town of 80,000 people towards the bottom of the North Island. The next fight is in Invercargill, a town of just 50,000 at the very bottom of the South Island (one of the world's most southern cities, famously refered to by Mick Jagger after an unhappy Stones tour as the "arsehole of the world" .. hehe). So they are really trying to build the grassroots support around New Zealand. Most of Parker's NZ fights to date have been in and around the largest city, Auckland, so they're really working hard on taking him to the rest of the country. With that, the venues are set, so getting someone who'll travel is the priority, but with some kind of marketability eg "The Japanese Heavyweight champion/ former kickboxing star" works. Especially if they can suggest it will help rankings, and even better for ongoing support if it ends early...

There are many aspects to the boxing business- I think these guys are doing ok....


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Kyotaro Fujimoto has pulled out of the next bout with Parker which was scheduled for 1st of August. He will now face Bowie Tupou.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...s-focus-to-bowie-tupou-for-invercargill-fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Kyotaro Fujimoto has pulled out of the next bout with Parker which was scheduled for 1st of August. He will now face Bowie Tupou.
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...s-focus-to-bowie-tupou-for-invercargill-fight


Man, that sucks. Tupou is a completely meaningless opponent. Short reach, slowish, one-dimensional. He won't even help Parker progress as a fighter. It's just a reason to stay in shape.

Well, like everybody has already said, Parker is young & their's plenty of time, so no real worries.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, that sucks. Tupou is a completely meaningless opponent. Short reach, slowish, one-dimensional. He won't even help Parker progress as a fighter. It's just a reason to stay in shape.
> 
> Well, like everybody has already said, Parker is young & their's plenty of time, so no real worries.


Pretty much although I felt the same if not more about Kyotara especially considering his last win was SD victory over Golovkin KO victim and blown up MW Ishida.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*4, July, 2015
Could this man turn out to be Anthony Joshuaâ€™s biggest rival?*

Graeme Barrow introduces Joseph Parker who New Zealand believe could be Wladimir Klitschkoâ€™s successor

BRITISH fight fans seem unanimous in their belief that Anthony Joshua will become heavyweight champion of the world, and not just a champion but the dominant one.

In New Zealand boxing followers believe Joseph Parker will win a world heavyweight title. They are not quite as convinced of this as are their UK counterparts about Joshua, but they are optimistic and quietly confident.

There are some similarities between the two. Joshua is the taller and heavier, but Parker is no pigmy at six foot four. Both are undefeated and are still works in progress. Joshua has had 13 wins, all inside the distance; Parker 14 with 12 KOs. He will go two more fights than Joshua when he takes on Bowie Tupou on August 1.

The quality of their respective opponents is comparable, though Joshua might have the edge here. What is common to both is that all their opponents have been smaller or older or, usually, both. Neither of them has yet been backed up, or hurt. We will know more about them when they get hit as hard as they have been hitting their victims.

Another similarity is that both men have sparred with the real world champion, Wladimir Klitschko, who was full of praise for both, although rather more positive in his predictions for Joshua.

Parker, Auckland-born of Samoan descent, is from a family of boxing enthusiasts. His father was named Dempsey, after the Manassa Mauler, and his younger brother is a promising amateur. Joseph was a successful, though not dominant, amateur. He won gold at the 2011 Arafura Games, silver at the 2010 Commonwealth Championships, and gold at the China Open, but missed out on hoped-for top medals at the Commonwealth Games and the Olympics. He seems to be one of those fighters better suited to professional boxing than to amateur. He is trained by Kevin Barry, who took David Tua to a title tilt at Lennox Lewis.

The best known names on Parkerâ€™s resume are Francois Botha, Brian Minto, and Sherman Williams. But arguably his best performance was against Marcelo Luiz Nascimento, whom he stopped in seven. The Brazilian had gone five with Tyson Fury and seven with Manuel Charr.

But Tupou could be his toughest opponent. He is as big, still has ambition, and believes he can win. He can hit too. His stoppage of Manuel Quezada was impressive. However, he may not have the best jaw. His three losses â€" to Bryant Jennings, Malik Scott and Demetrice King â€" have all been inside the distance. Nevertheless, the Tonga vs Samoa factor should ensure spite and action.

Three other Australians â€" Lucas Browne, Alex Leapai and Mark de Mori â€" would be money-spinning fights if staged in New Zealand but Commonwealth champion Browne has his own path mapped out by the Hattons, de Mori canâ€™t be tempted, and Leapai wonâ€™t fight a fellow Samoan. However, Browne will have to defend his title sometime, and if that is held in NZ it could be the biggest fight ever held in this country.

Parker and Joshua are not the only aspirant heavyweights, however. Americans Dominic Breazeale and Gerald Washington are at almost identical stages of their careers. Breazeale is 15-0, Washington 16-0. Both are big and powerful men, but a little older â€" 29 and 33 respectively, whereas Joshua is 25 and Parker 23.

And donâ€™t forget Hughie Fury, who is still just 20.

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/could-this-man-turn-out-to-be-anthony-joshua-biggest-rival/


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

First round KO win for Joseph Parker. The Parker Express Train keeps rolling on..


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> First round KO win for Joseph Parker. The Parker Express Train keeps rolling on..


Tupou looked Pacquiao'd for a good minute in there. Not the cleanest shot but Parker turned his whole body into it and Tupou moved towards the power too.

Fight was interesting before that though, Parker had to use some quick footwork and control to turn the charging Tupou.

Personally I'd like to see Parker stepped up a bit now towards fighting some more known opponents. I say the same about Joshua, if you are consistently getting stoppages in under 3 rounds, its time to move up. No rush in getting to the top but get to a level where opponents are testing you a bit at least.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)




----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Joseph Parker Continues To Rise in World Rankings*

Posted by: Duncan Johnstone on 8/16/2015

By Duncan Johnstone

New Zealand heavyweight Joseph Parker's latest win has seen him lift to a career-high No 6 ranking with the World Boxing Organization.

The first round demolition of Australian Bowie Tupou in Invercargill earlier in the month was another positive result for the rising Kiwi star.

He collected Tupou's WBO African heavyweight belt to go with his Oriental title, raising his stocks considerably with the respected organization.

The win also saw the 23-year-old become the Oriental and Pacific Boxing Federation's heavyweight champion, giving him a vital link to the World Boxing Council.

The WBC has reacted quickly by placing Parker, previously unrated by that organization, at 18 in their rankings. Now he can start maneuvering up that ladder.

Parker's handlers see the WBC has the most logical belt to target as it is held by American Deontay Wilder rather than the other three originations that are dominated by giant Ukrainian star Wladimir Klitschko.

Parker remains stable at No 10 with the World Boxing Association.

In the alphabet soup that is the world boxing scene with its many sanctioning organizations, a good global perspective of Parker's standing comes via the independent rankings of BoxRec.com. They have elevated Parker two positions to No 18 among the 1131 fighters they constantly monitor in his division.

Parker, unbeaten through 15 fights with 13 knockouts, is now their highest-ranked boxer from this region, passing rugged Australian Lucas Brown who is at 22.

Parker's next fight is on October 15 in Auckland when he takes on veteran Australian-based Kiwi Kali Meehan. Meehan is ranked No 29 by BoxRec.

http://www.boxingscene.com/joseph-parker-continues-rise-world-rankings--94720


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Joseph Parker wins again by stoppage.

The Jurassic Juggernaut keeps on rolling...

*Joseph Parker's 'enormous potential' praised after TKO win over Kali Meehan*

Kiwi heavyweight Joseph Parker's "enormous potential for the world stage" is being talked up in international boxing media after his three round demolition of Kali Meehan.

Parker took his unbeaten record to 16 and his knockout count to 14 with a brutal third round finish of veteran Meehan in Auckland on Thursday night.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...ential-praised-after-TKO-win-over-Kali-Meehan


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ And yet almost no one short of hard core fans has ever even seen him fight!

Incredible.

If Parker fought Wilder tomorrow, I seriously would bet on Parker.

If Parker fought Wlad tomorrow, I'd start shopping for a "get well soon" card to send to Klitschko when he's sent to the hospital.


All speculation, of course, until he really steps up, but man does this guy look good.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Joseph Parker wins again by stoppage.
> 
> The Jurassic Juggernaut keeps on rolling...
> 
> ...


is it?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Under exposed but he definitely has potential. Not that beating an ancient kali meehan does anytjing for me...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Let him take his time. He has potential.


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

next two, apparently from Duco's FB page:

EXCLUSIVE: JOSEPH PARKER'S NEXT TWO OPPONENTS NAMED
Joseph Parkerâ€™s Road to the Heavyweight Boxing Title over the next couple of months has become a lot clearer with promoter Duco Events taking the unprecedented step of naming his next two opponents.
The 23 year old boxing sensation will encounter 6â€™8â€ American, Daniel â€œThe Mountainâ€ Martz at the Burger King Fight for Life in Hamilton on December 5 before focusing on rugged American southpaw, Jason Bergman at the Rumble in Paradise in Samoa on January 23.
Martz will be the tallest opponent Parker has ever faced while the Bergman fight will be his first professional bout against a left-hander.
Both fights promise to be fascinating acid tests for the kiwi-born Samoan with Martz having a proven reputation as â€˜a mauler and a brawler.â€™
In the case of Bergman, Parker has not fought a southpaw since his amateur days and freely admits he â€œdidnâ€™t have a clue.â€
â€œWith Joseph having captured the publicâ€™s imagination, we realise there is now tremendous interest and scrutiny in how we pick opponents,â€ said Duco Director, David Higgins.
â€œSo the message the fans can take from this announcement is that we are serious about readying him for a world title shot.
â€œEven though Joseph is 6â€™4â€ he is shorter than the biggest names in the heavyweight division like Wladimir Klitschko (6â€™6â€); Deontay Wilder (6â€™7â€) and Tyson Fury (6â€™9â€).
Mr Higgins says the plan has never been to just get a world title shot.
â€œWe want Joseph to capture the world title and that means we must get him accustomed to fighting opponents much bigger than himself, he said.â€
Trainer Kevin Barry says a similar rational is behind the selection of Bergman, Parkerâ€™s â€˜Rumble in Paradiseâ€™ opponent in Samoa.
â€œThere are a number of quality southpaws in the heavyweight division, the most obvious being 6â€™1â€ WBA champion, Ruslan Chagaev,â€ said Barry.
â€œJoe is currently ranked 13th by the WBA and rising fast so Chagaev is most definitely in our sights.
â€œWhen that opportunity presents itself we must be ready.â€
31 year old Bergman is undoubtedly a tough opponent with 16 wins from of his last 18 bouts over the last five years.
The immediate focus though, is Martz with 11 of his 14 wins coming by way of knockout.
At just 24 years old, Martz is also the youngest opponent Parker will have ever faced.
Parker will be the seventh undefeated opponent the giant American has fought in a three year, 17-fight professional career.
To put that in perspective, pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather only fought three undefeated opponents in a glittering 18-year, 49-fight career.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Cranky said:


> next two, apparently from Duco's FB page:
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: JOSEPH PARKER'S NEXT TWO OPPONENTS NAMED
> Joseph Parkerâ€™s Road to the Heavyweight Boxing Title over the next couple of months has become a lot clearer with promoter Duco Events taking the unprecedented step of naming his next two opponents.
> ...


Absoloutley hilarious article

No mention of Bergmans 11 losses, the highlight being a KO1 by none other than Nagy Aguilera

and Martz was ko2 by a 11-15-1 BUM two fights ago

Pathetic


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

pretty tough to get excited about these two, for sure...


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

hows he gonna fight a guy who lost by ko in 2, to the guy he ko'd in 1, two fights ago?

It's inexcusable


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That's the funniest thing I've read in a long while. (And the saddest, considering just how good Parker appears to be.)

Duco must be getting advice from Al Haymon.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Parker needs a new team. He's too big for these guys.


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Parker needs a new team. He's too big for these guys.


They seem to have the ability to get him the right access etc.. and he's been headlining PPV in his own country since about his fifth fight. So they seem to have the tools to move him forward... but fans will be questioning some of these decisions for sure.

See article in NZ from a couple days ago:

New Zealand boxer Joseph Parker has to say no to dream fight night in Las Vegas

Not even an unexpected Las Vegas opportunity will see Joseph Parker deviate from the pathway designed to get him to the top of the heavyweight boxing ranks.

Joseph Parker has had to turn down a fight on one of boxing's biggest nights of the year in Las Vegas because of a scheduling clash.

Parker's camp were sounded out on their last-minute availability for an undercard appearance on the November 21 world middleweight clash between Miguel Cotto and Canelo Alvarez.

The fight is seen as second only to June's record-breaking fight between Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao in terms of public interest for the year.

Parker's rising profile and Las Vegas locale where he is training made him an attractive option to the promoters looking to fill an unexpected gap on their card.

American promoter Dino Duva, who is involved with Roc Nation, which backs Cotto, sounded out Duco Events, the management company behind the New Zealand heavyweight.

But with the December 5 Fight For Life promotion in Hamilton already confirmed as Parker's next fight, they weren't prepared to risk their man in Vegas, despite the massive opportunity.

"We'd love to be on that card and the exposure that it would bring," Duco boss Dean Lonergan said. "There are going to be millions watching around the world,

"It was flattering to get the email. But at the end of the day, we book ourselves months and months in advance and we are working to a plan and we won't deviate from it at short notice. We need to be patient and sensible."

Parker, 23, has also had to decline a chance to train and spar with British contender Tyson Fury ahead of his world title clash with Wladimir Klitschko because of travel and time concerns with attending Tyson's Ireland workouts.

His handlers are more concerned with the long-term goal of Parker. And mapping a path to a possible world title shot became clearer after Lonergan attended the WBO conference in Orlando, Florida last week.

Delighted to see Duco pick up Oriental regional awards for Parker (heavyweight), Jeff Horne (welterweight), Stu Duncan (matchmaker) and their own company as promoter of the year, Lonergan said the greater pleasure came in the knowledge he gained in the politics and networking of the sport.

That included a half-hour audience with WBO president Paco Valcï¿½rcel, who was fully aware of Parker's talent and had suggested a schedule that would, if he proved successful, get the youngster into being the No 1 mandatory challenger to Klitschko.

"That's our ultimate goal. Getting the mandatory means you are guaranteed to fight the champion and I've come away from that conference very excited because the pathway for us to get Joe right to the top is a lot clearer."

Lonergan said Parker's trainer Kevin Barry was comfortable with that path and "it will work for us promotionally if we can mange to pull of what is being suggested".

Parker's opponent for Fight For Life will be named on Tuesday along with the fighter he will meet in Samoa in January. Duco plan further fights for him in New Zealand in April and June, though there could be a twist to those, as they eye the American market.

Lonergan headed to New York after his Florida mission and met with TV networks there.

"They are very positive on Joe. We're close to getting him on TV in the US on a more regular basis. We're looking at going in there on a primetime schedule which would mean potentially fighting on Sunday afternoons in New Zealand because it would be primetime for American east coast audience."

Lonergan is now in Europe, looking to nail network deals in France and firm up a Polish TV deal that would allow Parker's impressive heavyweight stablemate Izu Ogonoh to headline fights in his native Poland.

- Stuff


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ That's all you need to know.

Parker had a chance to fight on the Canelo-Cotto undercard, and his management turned it down, so as not to cancel another local New Zealand bout. Heck, they don't even have an opponent yet for that fight! 

They obviously don't care about Parker's career. (despite all the gobbledegook rhetoric, above.) They're keeping him close & safe, and making a little money at a time with guaranteed wins. I mean, Heaven forbid that should have to re-schedule that Burger King bout!

Meanwhile, Parker is in his absolute prime, looks like a beast, and is fighting nobody. He might as well be signed to Sauerland.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Parker fights again in 12 hours time or so. Does anyone know shit about his opponent, Daniel Martz? http://boxrec.com/boxer/601643

I doubt he is a step up compared to some of the guys that Parker has fought, but there are a couple things that stand out a bit about this guy.
He's over 2m tall.
11 KO's in 14 wins.

Actually, that's about it.

He got KO'd a couple of fights ago against an 11-15 guy, which doesn't exactly make him sound promising.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I haven't updated this thread for months but it looks like Parker vs Takam is on.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...-real-man-in-their-ibf-heavyweight-elimiantor


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I haven't updated this thread for months but it looks like Parker vs Takam is on.
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...-real-man-in-their-ibf-heavyweight-elimiantor


Should be a defining fight for Parker.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> Should be a defining fight for Parker.


First opponent in a while I've been hyped for. It's been a uneventful few months as a Parker fan but we're getting there.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good style match up for Parker I think. He should be able to stop Takam.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> First opponent in a while I've been hyped for. It's been a uneventful few months as a Parker fan but we're getting there.


He wins this one and the big stuff will surely follow.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Parker stoppage around the 6th for me. Will be made to work hard in the first couple of rounds, then will take full control.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I haven't seen a ton of Parker, least of all with credible opposition, but he's got an exciting style. Seems to keep his hands low and his head too straight up when attacking. Better have a formidable chin or I could see him getting sparked soon. Will be cheering for him against Takam but he's no joke.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Larry Holmes thinks Joseph Parker can become world heavyweight champion

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...-parker-can-become-world-heavyweight-champion

"I think he is going to become heavyweight champion of the world ... if I had to bet on it, I would take him."


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Joshua really one upped Parker in his last performance. Parker will need a good performance if he wants to stay on/near par with Anthony Joshua and keep the interaction happening.

Needless to say I don't put too much stock in that, Joseph Parker is continuing his career at his own pace, he is still young and plenty of time to grow into the division. Team Parker have been taking a lot of shots at top fighters recently.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Joshua really one upped Parker in his last performance. Parker will need a good performance if he wants to stay on/near par with Anthony Joshua and keep the interaction happening.
> 
> Needless to say I don't put too much stock in that, Joseph Parker is continuing his career at his own pace, he is still young and plenty of time to grow into the division. Team Parker have been taking a lot of shots at top fighters recently.


Parker needs to focus on nothing more at the moment than beating Takam. A KO would be great. But the important thing is logging the win.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

This fight will tell us FAR more about Parker than the Martin fight told us about Joshua. But what is funny is reading back through this thread and seeing the gibberish that people were coming out with, about Parker having a better record by his 10th fight than Joshua at the same time. Joshua fought Bakhtov in his 9th fight who is better than almost all of Parker's opponents to date. That said, Takam is a better opponent than anyone Joshua has fought, so if Parker wins well then it shows he is ready for the top level.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I agree in as much as if Parker beats Takam his record and Joshua's will be more or less on par with each other.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

...

Ahh fuck this update is buggy. i just delete my whole reply....


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Strike said:


> This fight will tell us FAR more about Parker than the Martin fight told us about Joshua. But what is funny is reading back through this thread and seeing the gibberish that people were coming out with, about Parker having a better record by his 10th fight than Joshua at the same time. Joshua fought Bakhtov in his 9th fight who is better than almost all of Parker's opponents to date. That said, Takam is a better opponent than anyone Joshua has fought, so if Parker wins well then it shows he is ready for the top level.


Takam is better but isn't FAR greater than Martin. The experts weren't completely decided how it would go with Joshua v Martin. Some even picked Martin upset. Thankfully Joshua passed with flying colours.

I think if Parker goes through the trenches with Takam then comes out on top then he will look really good opponent for anyone. If it's a narrow decision/ugly fight then Parker will have some more work to do. But both records are similarly good.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> I agree in as much as if Parker beats Takam his record and Joshua's will be more or less on par with each other.


Yeah and further down the track that might change with the benefit of hindsight. IF Whyte goes on to be better than most think and won a world title then suddenly that win becomes far more significant. If Charles Martin went on to do well and not be the awful fighter that he clearly is, then that changes too.

As it stands, Joshua has a clearly better record but with no stand out wins over proven quality that is not over the hill. Takam would be the most proven and in shape win on his record, so Parker can definitely make a name for himself in this one.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Takam is better but isn't FAR greater than Martin. The experts weren't completely decided how it would go with Joshua v Martin. Some even picked Martin upset. Thankfully Joshua passed with flying colours.
> 
> I think if Parker goes through the trenches with Takam then comes out on top then he will look really good opponent for anyone. If it's a narrow decision/ugly fight then Parker will have some more work to do. But both records are similarly good.


I think Takam is much better. Martin is AWFUL and it was amazing that anyone thought he was anything but.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Carlos Takam has arrived in New Zealand just less than 2 weeks ahead of the fight. Takam suggesting as the home fighter the pressure is on Parker not him.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11636319


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Interestingly the promoter Duco are auctioning tickets to the fight. Dean Lonergan saying it allows the market "to decide what the price for tickets should be."'

By doing so I'd be surprised if Duco don't make more money than they would have otherwise as ticket demand should help drive prices above what Duco might have charged if they had have used the more traditional method of set prices.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> I think Takam is much better. Martin is AWFUL and it was amazing that anyone thought he was anything but.


Agreed. I think Takam is a sturdier test - if Parker wins good luck getting anyone else to travel that far for a hiding.;-)


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

PIRA said:


> Agreed. I think Takam is a sturdier test - if Parker wins good luck getting anyone else to travel that far for a hiding.;-)


Parker needs to be fighting outside of New Zealand. It is ridiculous to expect to have everyone go to you if you're a prospect in a country as far away as it is possible to get for most of the heavyweight scene. Not Parker's doing of course, but hopefully if he wins they let him travel.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> First opponent in a while I've been hyped for. It's been a uneventful few months as a Parker fan but we're getting there.


Same here. I definitely think (hope?) this guy is da' goods, but waiting for Parker to fight someone significant is like waiting for Donald Trump to say something intelligent.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kevin Barry being very realistic going into the Takam fight >>>

"What I can tell you is this is the best Joseph Parker I’ve seen in camp in the three years we’ve been together and at this particular stage of his career this is the best Joseph Parker we can produce. Now is that going to be good enough to fight and defeat a guy who brings as many skills as Carlos Takam? We’re about to find out."


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

The more I watch of Parker the more overrated I think his power is. He hits hard and his body shots are hurtful and he puts venom behind a lot of his shots, but he really is not the banger that a lot made him out to be. I just watched the Jason Bergman fight and the guy was getting bombs unloaded on him for 8 rounds before he eventually folded and did a Charles Martin by choosing not to go on. Bergman was wiped out in 1 round by Bowie Tupou, in 2 rounds by Nagy Aguilera and in 2 rounds on another occasion. He had actually never gone past 6 rounds until the Parker fight.

Likewise, Nascimento went 7 with Parker and was stopped by the ref waving it off when he took a series of flush head shots in an unanswered barrage, but he was not out of it. He put his arms up in protest immediately and was on steady legs. Whyte put Nascimento away in 2 rounds, and Takam KO'd him in 4.

He will beat Takam, but I think it will be on points and he might have a few difficult moments.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Strike said:


> The more I watch of Parker the more overrated I think his power is. He hits hard and his body shots are hurtful and he puts venom behind a lot of his shots, but he really is not the banger that a lot made him out to be. I just watched the Jason Bergman fight and the guy was getting bombs unloaded on him for 8 rounds before he eventually folded and did a Charles Martin by choosing not to go on. Bergman was wiped out in 1 round by Bowie Tupou, in 2 rounds by Nagy Aguilera and in 2 rounds on another occasion. He had actually never gone past 6 rounds until the Parker fight.
> 
> Likewise, Nascimento went 7 with Parker and was stopped by the ref waving it off when he took a series of flush head shots in an unanswered barrage, but he was not out of it. He put his arms up in protest immediately and was on steady legs. Whyte put Nascimento away in 2 rounds, and Takam KO'd him in 4.
> 
> He will beat Takam, but I think it will be on points and he might have a few difficult moments.


I agree about his power, he isn't a devastating one punch KO artist, he has solid power, it's his speed that makes him dangerous, if he catches you with one of his fast shots and you don't see it coming that's when he looks really powerful but the actual force behind the shots isn't remarkable.

I think Parker could grind him down and stop Takam late, I would be amazed if he just brushed Takam aside and stopped him early. This is a real tough fight for Parker, Takam is a good heavyweight with tools Parker has yet to face.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Brighton Bomber said:


> I agree about his power, he isn't a devastating one punch KO artist, he has solid power, it's his speed that makes him dangerous, if he catches you with one of his fast shots and you don't see it coming that's when he looks really powerful but the actual force behind the shots isn't remarkable.
> 
> I think Parker could grind him down and stop Takam late, I would be amazed if he just brushed Takam aside and stopped him early. This is a real tough fight for Parker, Takam is a good heavyweight with tools Parker has yet to face.


Agreed on all of that. It is exactly the ones that opponents see where he really hurts them. He dropped Nascimento early with a big shot that was on the blind side but never really shifted him again even though he landed a lot. Takam is an excellent test, especially as Parker is pretty open to counters when he attacks.

The big Parker fans all say he has a granite chin, but he was wobbled by Nascimento so again it will be interesting to see what effect Takam has when he lands. IF Parker blew him away then it would be a huge statement, but I don't see it either.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> The more I watch of Parker the more overrated I think his power is. He hits hard and his body shots are hurtful and he puts venom behind a lot of his shots, but he really is not the banger that a lot made him out to be. I just watched the Jason Bergman fight and the guy was getting bombs unloaded on him for 8 rounds before he eventually folded and did a Charles Martin by choosing not to go on. Bergman was wiped out in 1 round by Bowie Tupou, in 2 rounds by Nagy Aguilera and in 2 rounds on another occasion. He had actually never gone past 6 rounds until the Parker fight.
> 
> Likewise, Nascimento went 7 with Parker and was stopped by the ref waving it off when he took a series of flush head shots in an unanswered barrage, but he was not out of it. He put his arms up in protest immediately and was on steady legs. Whyte put Nascimento away in 2 rounds, and Takam KO'd him in 4.
> 
> He will beat Takam, but I think it will be on points and he might have a few difficult moments.


Pretty good analysis, I must say.

Still, Parker throws a huge VOLUME of punches, and from lots of angles. He doesn't let his opponent breathe. That makes him hard to counter. It also makes him incredibly fun to watch. - Heck less power means more exciting rounds for the fans.

I think the bigger factor as parker moves up, is how good is his defense? Seems sharp to me, but time will tell....


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a good fight. Young gun stepping up to take on a contender.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Disagree with the idea that his power his overrated. I think he is still learning. This guy clearly has concussive power, and to add to that he has an insane punch output, great accuracy, and some of the quickest hands in the division. If he does half as much as Tua achieved then he'll have done well for himself.

Whats interesting is what Parker will do after KOing Takam, who will fight him and will it eventually set up a super fight with Wilder or Joshua?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Disagree with the idea that his power his overrated. I think he is still learning. This guy clearly has concussive power, and to add to that he has an insane punch output, great accuracy, and some of the quickest hands in the division. If he does half as much as Tua achieved then he'll have done well for himself.
> 
> Whats interesting is what Parker will do after KOing Takam, who will fight him and will it eventually set up a super fight with Wilder or Joshua?


This is an IBF eliminator, Pulev beat Chisora in the other one, so the winner here faces Pulev to fight AJ, the winner will more than deserve a shot too, and have a vastly better record than Joshua


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> I agree about his power, he isn't a devastating one punch KO artist, he has solid power, it's his speed that makes him dangerous, if he catches you with one of his fast shots and you don't see it coming that's when he looks really powerful but the actual force behind the shots isn't remarkable.
> 
> I think Parker could grind him down and stop Takam late, I would be amazed if he just brushed Takam aside and stopped him early. This is a real tough fight for Parker, Takam is a good heavyweight with tools Parker has yet to face.


Good summary :good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*First batch of Joseph Parker tickets produce $30,000 windfall for Duco Events
*
The cash keeps rolling in for Duco Events, with the first batch of general admission tickets to Joseph Parker's IBF world title eliminator fight pulling in more than $30,000.

Duco's first offering of 134 of the 520 general admission tickets for Parker's May 21 fight against Cameroon-born Carlos Takam were snapped up as TradeMe auctions closed on Thursday night.

The average ticket price was $226, with the overall total registering $30,294.



The highest bid for a single ticket at the Manukau events centre, which will host 2500 guests, was $555 while one six-ticket package went for $1660.



The cheapest two-ticket deal sold for $345.

About 125 corporate tables have already been sold, with a top price of $12,000.

With 386 more general admission tickets still to be released - and $50 pay-per-view sales yet to roll in - Duco's ploy of letting the market set the price is certainly paying off.

On each ticket Duco estimates they lose 15 per cent to GST, a TradeMe charge of around 2.5 percent, and a Ticket Direct fee of about $7 dollars. They say that leaves a nett profit of around $185 to $190 per ticket.

This production will cost Duco more than $2 million to put on. That includes a combined purse of more than $1 million.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...ickets-produce-30000-windfall-for-duco-events


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Pretty good analysis, I must say.
> 
> Still, Parker throws a huge VOLUME of punches, and from lots of angles. He doesn't let his opponent breathe. That makes him hard to counter. It also makes him incredibly fun to watch. - Heck less power means more exciting rounds for the fans.
> 
> I think the bigger factor as parker moves up, is how good is his defense? Seems sharp to me, but time will tell....


Yeah, he throws a huge amount of leather for a heavy and the good thing is that in both the fights I mentioned, his engine seemed totally unaffected by all the output previously. If you are throwing the same amount and with venom in the 8th round as you were in the first and second, then you've got a fucking good gas tank.

Not sure about his defence, but it's hard to judge when he has not really ever had to use it. He is in attack mode pretty much all the time. He got countered big by Nascimento and walked right into one against Bergman in the 1st or 2nd...but that might change against fighters where he has more respect for them.

The Takam fight is fascinating.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Takam 109.4

Parker 106.4


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Both look to be in great shape, so no excuses can be made in terms of preparation. Not long to go now, can't wait, have been looking forward to this for ages.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> Agreed on all of that. It is exactly the ones that opponents see where he really hurts them. He dropped Nascimento early with a big shot that was on the blind side but never really shifted him again even though he landed a lot. Takam is an excellent test, especially as Parker is pretty open to counters when he attacks.
> 
> The big Parker fans all say he has a granite chin, but he was wobbled by Nascimento so again it will be interesting to see what effect Takam has when he lands. IF Parker blew him away then it would be a huge statement, but I don't see it either.


:good

Good points - I think Parker on points but it is going to be hard. I think Takam is also motivated for this one.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Parker looks good, not in the slighest "bulked up" so I hope he starts relying more on speed and skills to outbox opponents instead of trying to be a Foreman type KO monster.

Takam is pretty light for his doing so maybe he'll start in boxing mode like he did against Povetkin. Maybe this time with more success since he's 10 lbs lighter now.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Massive test for Paker today. I really want to see his chin get tested because I feel he has an iron one.

All the best Joseph, behind you all the way.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Anyone happen to have a stream???


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anyone happen to have a stream???


vipbox.tv


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

when is this starting?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Takam looks way smaller than he did against Povetkin. I might have to change my prediction to Takam UD. Man, Parker is taking an enormous step up. Eh, I really don't know what to do here.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> vipbox.tv


Thank you sir!


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor performance from Takam...very very inactive and threw rounds away doing nothing. Parker's previously strong looking stamina was gone once he was not walking through people and he looked gassed at several points but got to compose himself due to the lack of output from Takam.

Comfortable UD for Parker and he showed some grit when he was tired and took a few decent shots but nothing here to really impress anyone much.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Strike said:


> Poor performance from Takam...very very inactive and threw rounds away doing nothing. Parker's previously strong looking stamina was gone once he was not walking through people and he looked gassed at several points but got to compose himself due to the lack of output from Takam.
> 
> Comfortable UD for Parker and he showed some grit when he was tired and took a few decent shots *but nothing here to really impress *anyone much.


I have to still watch the fight but he UD a pretty solid guy and it was a huge step-up in competition. Certainly better than what Joshua has been facing lately


----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

This fight answered some question for sure.

Will Parker be the next big thing? No

Is Parker a overhyped pretender? No

I was impressed with Parker's hand speed and combinations, his defense needs some work and he also needs to be much more effective with his jab. Parker showed that he has a good chin which is important and his stamina was OK also.

Takam will be bitterly disappointed with his performance, gave rounds away early by being inactive when boxing on the back foot, and gave rounds away late by only working for 30 - 60 seconds in the rounds.

Things learnt -
Parker has good accumulative power, not knockout power.
Parker is a good heavyweight prospect, not a great one.

Parker seems a top guy and this fight is ideal at this stage of his career, hopefully he can improve further.

At this stage I really don't see Parker beating AJ but I sure hope he does.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> I have to still watch the fight but he UD a pretty solid guy and it was a huge step-up in competition. Certainly better than what Joshua has been facing lately


Very true. You will see that the actual fight ended up revealing less than it should have. On paper, Takam is much better than anyone Joshua has faced, but his performance tonight was crap. Takam actually fought for about 3.5 rounds of the bout and was the worst I've seen him. I truly believe that Dillian Whyte gives Parker a much tougher fight than Takam did tonight.

That said, Takam standing and doing nothing is still miles better than Martin and Breazeale.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

TFKING said:


> This fight answered some question for sure.
> 
> Will Parker be the next big thing? No
> 
> ...


Great post. Mirrors my views although I am a little more concerned about Parker's stamina as it was something I rated quite highly going into the bout and tonight he struggled. He got huge breathers due to Takam's inactivity but Parker definitely showed real grit and a drive to fire back as soon as he got a second wind.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Strike said:


> Very true. You will see that the actual fight ended up revealing less than it should have. On paper, Takam is much better than anyone Joshua has faced, but his performance tonight was crap. Takam actually fought for about 3.5 rounds of the bout and was the worst I've seen him. I truly believe that Dillian Whyte gives Parker a much tougher fight than Takam did tonight.
> 
> That said, Takam standing and doing nothing is still miles better than Martin and Breazeale.


If Hearn had any ambition with his matchmaking Whyte-Takam makes all the sense in the world. Whyte can bang and if he put Takam away he gatecrashes the world scene in style.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> If Hearn had any ambition with his matchmaking Whyte-Takam makes all the sense in the world. Whyte can bang and if he put Takam away he gatecrashes the world scene in style.


Great shout. I don't know if there was something wrong with Takam tonight or if age caught up with...or he just had a shit plan to take Parker out late and relied on him being more gassed than he was. But if that version of Takam fights Whyte...I pick Whyte to win.

Mind you, Whyte does not have great stamina either but he bangs.


----------



## Flag Nonce (Apr 28, 2016)

A better gas tank & Parker was getting stopped. Great learning fight but he's got so much to improve on. He looks a KO waiting to happen with that chin, no head movement & bad accuracy with his power shots.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

He's 24.

Most top level professionals have had bad showings, Parker is no different. I expect him to come stronger next time.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Parker is okay, he will improve but it's hard to see him become World Champion.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Parker is okay, he will improve but it's hard to see him become World Champion.


Tbh people propably said that about Fury, you never know


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

We knew Takam would be a stern test and we'd have some questions answered in regards to how good Parker is.

It's clear he has flaws, holds his feet after throwing, making him easy to counter, poor stamina, was tired after 6 rounds and doesn't fight well on the back foot when pushed back and under pressure.But he showed a solid chin, heart and desire. He dug deep and didn't fold when things got tough, when under pressure he looked to fire back.

Parker has proved he's a genuine contender now and not a pretender but he's going to have to improve if he is to reach the next level. The things that will limit him the most is the set up around him. I'm not sure Kevin Barry can get the best out of Parker.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Brighton Bomber said:


> We knew Takam would be a stern test and we'd have some questions answered in regards to how good Parker is.
> 
> It's clear he has flaws, holds his feet after throwing, making him easy to counter, poor stamina, was tired after 6 rounds and doesn't fight well on the back foot when pushed back and under pressure.But he showed a solid chin, heart and desire. He dug deep and didn't fold when things got tough, when under pressure he looked to fire back.
> 
> Parker has proved he's a genuine contender now and not a pretender but he's going to have to improve if he is to reach the next level. The things that will limit him the most is the set up around him. I'm not sure Kevin Barry can get the best out of Parker.


Excellent post. Agreed on all points.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I wasnt that impressed, Takam fought an average fight. Parker had enough composure and strength to finish comfortably but it was uneventful. Parker stepped up big but this proves he has some work to do but he passed the test put in front of him so good on him. Hopefully more exciting next time.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I like Parker but Id strongly fancy Pulev to beat him.

Accurate jab and left hook,plus clinching and good ring iq could be a bad recipe for parker.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very good fight and a damn good learning bout for Parker. He really hasn't had any tough fights like this where a durable, battle tested guy like Takam has pushed him for all 12 rounds & absorbed all of Parker's best shots.

I still felt Parker looked pretty good, really good fluid combinations as usual, pretty good Jab (he could use it more often) and good in fighting. There were a few times where Parker got chin checked by Takam and now we know that Parker can take a punch. Also got chin checked by Jason Bergman as well.

My takeaway from this bout is that Parker has a lot of potential and is probably a top 10 HW H2H. His defense needs some work and I think he needs to snap his jab out more often but other than that he did a good job.

Will be really interesting to see him fight Joshua, I think I still favor him over Joshua.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Very good fight and a damn good learning bout for Parker. He really hasn't had any tough fights like this where a durable, battle tested guy like Takam has pushed him for all 12 rounds & absorbed all of Parker's best shots.
> 
> I still felt Parker looked pretty good, really good fluid combinations as usual, pretty good Jab (he could use it more often) and good in fighting. There were a few times where Parker got chin checked by Takam and now we know that Parker can take a punch. Also got chin checked by Jason Bergman as well.
> 
> ...


I agree mostly, though I think Joshua would have both destroyed them.

Thought that Parker could have thrown a lot more uppercuts against Takam.
Something he maybe should train for future fights against shorter opponents.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

After having a few make-him-look-good fights, an ugly learning fight is exactly what Parker needed. It was a step up and a good win.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I agree mostly, though I think Joshua would have both destroyed them.
> 
> Thought that Parker could have thrown a lot more uppercuts against Takam.
> Something he maybe should train for future fights against shorter opponents.


Joshua hasn't even fought anyone remotely as good as takam or parker yet though so I have a problem acting like joshua would just destroy everyone when his best opponent is between charles martin or whyte


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> *Joshua hasn't even fought anyone remotely as good as takam* or parker *yet* though so I have a problem acting like joshua would just destroy everyone when his best opponent is between charles martin or whyte


This is true. Takam is probably the best win on either's resume. I'd still have a hard time picking Parker over Joshua though. I don't know whether that's down to Ill advised patriotism, instinct, or evaluated eye-testing but, whatever it is, I just don't see Parker getting the margin of recuperation time that he was allowed in the Takam fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Parker is fighting Solomon Haumono next.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/parker-returns-haumono-july-21-338688?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Step up from his recent opponents aside from Takam, and it makes sense because its between two aussies and I guess that fella is known over there. but this is actually good because Parker is still a little green. He would do well to have some more experience before he goes in with Pulev and then Joshua. As of now I think he beats Pulev, but he shouldn't rush into that fight.

I would like to see more jabs from Parker, when he throws it he's great but if he wants to beat Pulev he has to outjab him in order to set up his flurries.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Step up from his recent opponents aside from Takam, and it makes sense because its between two aussies and I guess that fella is known over there. but this is actually good because Parker is still a little green. He would do well to have some more experience before he goes in with Pulev and then Joshua. As of now I think he beats Pulev, but he shouldn't rush into that fight.
> 
> I would like to see more jabs from Parker, when he throws it he's great but if he wants to beat Pulev he has to outjab him in order to set up his flurries.


Parker and Haumono were both born in New Zealand.

We (Australia) can probably claim Haumono because he has lived here for years. But unfortunately we don't have any claims on Parker.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

"I want 5 fights again this year, stepping up the level of opposition steeply throughout the year. There's no fight I'd avoid if it gets me to the top," says Joseph Parker

"I'm ready and willing to pursue a world title the old-fashioned way, by taking tough and risky fights that are necessary," Parker said.

"These days, there's too much record-padding and politics in boxing, which often prevents the fights that the public wants to see from happening.

"I hope a new post-Klitschko era in the heavyweight division will see great rivalries play out, like during the Mike Tyson-Evander Holyfield-Riddick Bowe era. I'd be proud to play a part in a revitalised heavyweight division, where the best fighters face each other."

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...-in-my-quest-to-be-world-heavyweight-champion


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> "I want 5 fights again this year, stepping up the level of opposition steeply throughout the year. There's no fight I'd avoid if it gets me to the top," says Joseph Parker
> 
> "I'm ready and willing to pursue a world title the old-fashioned way, by taking tough and risky fights that are necessary," Parker said.
> 
> ...


Parker is the new Canelo. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Parker is the new Canelo. :lol:


He has a lot of catching up to do before he qualifies for that 'honor'.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1079696008758275


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Parker vs Joshua is such a good fight


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Parker vs Joshua is such a good fight


Haven't seen it yet


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Haven't seen it yet


really?

you saw Joshua-Brezeale hours before it happened so you never know.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> really?
> 
> you saw Joshua-Brezeale hours before it happened so you never know.


I'm sometimes able to transport myself to an alternate universe but the mod didn't believe so I got banned for a day :lol:


----------

